# Giocatore tecnicamente più forte di sempre



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Quale reputate il giocatore tecnicamente più dotato nei fondamentali tecnici?

Per fondamentali intendo:
-primo tocco
-controllo nello stretto
-precisione nei passaggi, in particolare gli 1-2 nello stretto, per intenderci quello che fa il Barca.
-precisione lancio lungo
-effetto nel tiro
-volley

voto Messi personalmente.

Controllo palla, primo tocco, 1-2, effetto nel tiro non ha rivali.

Calcia con un effetto tale che quando si accentra è quasi sempre gol. 
Non gli ho mai visto sbagliare uno stop, e per rendere l'idea:


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Luglio 2015)

Io dico Ronaldinho


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Ha un controllo negli spazi stretti che gli permette di fare quello che vuole, robe inimmaginabili per altri.


----------



## davoreb (9 Luglio 2015)

Che ho visto io (dal 1993 in poi):

1. Baggio
2. Ronaldinho
3. Messi

La differenza di messi è che fa tutto a velocità superiore e che lo fa 40 partite su 50.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

per me Ronaldhinio era più spettacolare che tecnico.
Tecnicamente per me Rivaldo allo stesso livello se non più forte di Ronaldhinio e anche lo stesso Ronaldo, come controllo palla era più naturale e dotato di Ronaldhinio. Baggio ci sta, ma non superiore a Messi per me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2015)

Da un punto di vista esclusivamente tecnico, tralasciando tutto il resto, credo Ronaldinho. 




Guardate al secondo 0:06 come si alza la palla quando la tocca, si alza perpendicolarmente al terreno di gioco, sembra quasi un fake tanto è irreale il movimento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2015)

Controllo palla in velocità nessuno è migliore di Ronaldo. Messi però è migliore di lui nei psssaggi.
Nello stretto preferisco sempre il Brasiliano, ma siamo lì...


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho e ha già detto tutto [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], non c'è partita


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

> -primo tocco
> -controllo nello stretto
> -precisione nei passaggi, in particolare gli 1-2 nello stretto, per intenderci quello che fa il Barca.
> -precisione lancio lungo
> ...



Ronaldinho senza dubbio.
Se andiamo indietro nel tempo ci sono i vari Baggio, Garrincha, Platini, Zidane...
Non avendo potuto ammirare Platini (che mio padre dice che è il giocatore che più di tutti avrebbe voluto vedere al Milan, più di Maradona, Zidane o Pelè), dico Ronaldinho senza dubbio. Mai visto un errore TECNICO da parte di R10.
Per me non c'è partita.
R10 ha portato il calcio al livello di ARTE.

Poi Baggio, Zidane, Beckham...


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2015)

ai parametri avrei aggiunto controllo di palla in corsa, cosa in cui tolto Ronaldo credo che Messi vinca con distacco siderale sulla concorrenza.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista esclusivamente tecnico, tralasciando tutto il resto, credo Ronaldinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E vogliamo parlare del palleggio tra GATTUSO, PIRLO E NESTA?!?!?!?! (avessi detto Kuzmanovic, Valdifiori e Ranocchia...) e passaggio di TACCO al compagno?
E l'assist che fece a Giuly?
Oggi Caressa viene se vede un "sombrero di tacco" di Suarez. Ma per favore.... D I L E T T A N T I ! ! ! !

Vabbé... non c'è partita. 

Il primo tocco e il controllo palla di Dinho non l'ho mai visto...manco in Messi, manco in Baggio. Poi con che eleganza, porc.o zio....

p.s. leggo molti che dicono Messi... però Messi nel lancio lungo...tiro...non è superiore mica ad Henry, tanto per dire. Le qualità di Messi sono palla a terra (qualità che lo rendono forse il migliore della storia del calcio).


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Vedo che Ronaldinho la sta vincendo. Oh, cosa sarebbe stato se avesse fatto vita d'atleta. Probabilmente a quest'ora non ci sarebbe neanche dibattito in riferimento a Messi e a tanti altre vecchie glorie. Ronaldinho era il calcio.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedo che Ronaldinho la sta vincendo. Oh, cosa sarebbe stato se avesse fatto vita d'atleta. Probabilmente a quest'ora non ci sarebbe neanche dibattito in riferimento a Messi e a tanti altre vecchie glorie. Ronaldinho era il calcio.



quoto, peccato sia durato relativamente poco.


----------



## davoreb (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vedo che Ronaldinho la sta vincendo. Oh, cosa sarebbe stato se avesse fatto vita d'atleta. Probabilmente a quest'ora non ci sarebbe neanche dibattito in riferimento a Messi e a tanti altre vecchie glorie. Ronaldinho era il calcio.



Uno dei miei più grandi dispiaceri come Milanista è aver avuto al Milan sia Ronaldinho che Baggio (che penso che tutti considerano entrambi almeno nella top 5) che per ragioni diverse hanno fatto male o comunque pochissimo rispetto al loro valore tecnico e sono restati solo un paio d'anni.

Tra l'altro nessuno dei due ha vestito la 10 al Milan.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ai parametri avrei aggiunto controllo di palla in corsa, cosa in cui tolto Ronaldo credo che Messi vinca con distacco siderale sulla concorrenza.



quale ronaldo? Messi ha un controllo palla perfetto, meglio di qualsiasi Ronaldo, bisogna essere proprio ciechi per non vederlo, ha la palla sempre attaccata al piede. Cambia direzione a velocità supersonica e questa rimane sempre attaccata al piede.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

mah per me tecnicamente Ronaldhinio, abbastanza inferiore a Messi...
A livello di controllo palla e primo tocco per me non c'è paragone a favore della pulce. In quel fondamentale fatico onestamente a trovargli un giocatore che si avvicina, tolto Maradona. 
Ronaldhinio era specialista nei numeri da circo, molto spettacolare e tutto quello che volete, ma a livello di fondamentali tecnici è inferiore a Messi in tutto. 
Nello stretto Messi se lo mangia. Ha un tiro certamente più preciso, capacità negli uno-due a velocità supersoniche che Ronaldhinio non ha mai mostrato. 
Ronaldhinio magari faceva il colpo di tacco e l'elastico o l'inutile no lock, ma Messi non ha bisogna di queste cose. 
Per me molti confondono la tecnica con la spettacolarità. Se c'è una cosa veramente difficile nel calcio, non è fare la rabona o qualche palleggio di tacco, ma è padroneggiare anche il più semplice dei tocchi ma nel modo più possibile vicino alla perfezione, spostare la palla esattamente nel modo giusto, stopparla esattamente nel posto più utile a proseguire l'azione, ed in questo, sempre secondo me, Messi ha pochi rivali nella storia del calcio.


L'unico ai livelli di Messi(ma per me Messi è leggermente meglio), come fondamentali tecnici è Diego Armando Maradona, che però rispetto a Messi aveva qualche lampo di genio in più.


----------



## _ET_ (9 Luglio 2015)

maradona senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma a parte il Dio del Barcellona, ti ricordi anche alla canna del gas, al Milan, che mostro che era? Certi lanci lunghi incredibili, da fermo, senza neanche muoversi. Passaggi che non si vedevano dai tempi di Rui. Visione di gioco ma soprattutto tecnica a livelli mai visti. Un mostro. Borriello ringrazia ancora.


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> quale ronaldo? Messi ha un controllo palla perfetto, meglio di qualsiasi Ronaldo, bisogna essere proprio ciechi per non vederlo, ha la palla sempre attaccata al piede.



secondo te di quale Ronaldo posso parlare? lui non ce l'aveva la palla attaccata al piede, noooooo  ma poi non ho detto che Ronaldo è migliore, ho detto che tolto lui ce l'ha migliore per distacco


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo te di quale Ronaldo posso parlare? lui non ce l'aveva la palla attaccata al piede, noooooo  ma poi non ho detto che Ronaldo è migliore, ho detto che tolto lui ce l'ha migliore per distacco



Ronaldo il Brasiliano era l'abc della palla attaccata al piede, come hai detto, Messi gli è inferiore in questo. Maldini sta ancora cercando palla tra quegli elastici nei Derby.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2015)

Senza dubbio Ronaldinho. Grande giocoliere, ma non solo. Lui era in grado di divertire ed essere efficace allo stesso tempo, cosa che altri non erano in grado di fare. Peccato non fosse professionista esemplare e per questo abbiamo potuto ammirare il vero Ronaldinho solo per un paio di stagioni.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo te di quale Ronaldo posso parlare? lui non ce l'aveva la palla attaccata al piede, noooooo  ma poi non ho detto che Ronaldo è migliore, ho detto che tolto lui ce l'ha migliore per distacco



Ma Ronaldo andava solo dritto e non l'aveva sempre attaccata al piede. Messi l'ha sempre attaccata al piede, cambiando direzione frequentemente. Ronaldo aveva un grande controllo palla ma non ai livelli di Messi, che l'ha perfetto, anche perché è un brevilineo. 
Poi cmq il controllo palla in velocità non lo considero sempre un aspetto tecnico, dipende molto anche dalla struttura fisica del giocatore. Chi ha la frequenza di cambe più alta fa più tocchi è quindi controlla meglio.
Un esempio è Gervigno, non un mostro di tecnica.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio Ronaldinho. Grande giocoliere, ma non solo. Lui era in grado di divertire ed essere efficace allo stesso tempo, cosa che altri non erano in grado di fare. Peccato non fosse professionista esemplare e per questo abbiamo potuto ammirare il vero Ronaldinho solo per un paio di stagioni.



E non era mai ripetitivo, si può dire. Comunque tecnicamente il più forte di sempre, non v'è dubbio, come avete detto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E non era mai ripetitivo, si può dire. Comunque tecnicamente il più forte di sempre, non v'è dubbio, come avete detto.


Il gol al Chelsea secondo me riassume ciò che era Ronaldinho. Un giocatore fantastico, imprevedibile. In più visione di gioco pazzesca, doti atletiche (nel biennio al Barcellona) fuori dal comune, controllo di palla, assist, senso del gol, dribbling. Messi è un alieno, ma il brasiliano ti faceva divertire di più. Insieme a Ronaldo (di Barcellona e del primo anno all'Inter) è il giocatore che mi ha entusiasmato di più.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

l'elastico sa farlo anche Messi 





sara mica indice di tecnica l'elastico? un qualsiasi bambino del campetto sotto casa mia, sa farlo..

Ma poi Ronadhinio anche nei numeri da circo che faceva l'ho sempre trovato molto forzato, e non naturale, spesso inefficace.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il gol al Chelsea secondo me riassume ciò che era Ronaldinho. Un giocatore fantastico, imprevedibile. In più visione di gioco pazzesca, doti atletiche (nel biennio al Barcellona) fuori dal comune, controllo di palla, assist, senso del gol, dribbling. Messi è un alieno, ma il brasiliano ti faceva divertire di più. Insieme a Ronaldo (di Barcellona e del primo anno all'Inter) è il giocatore che mi ha entusiasmato di più.



Ce n'è anche un altro fantastico che non ricordo contro quale squadra fosse. In pratica fa due sombreri e poi colpisce la palla al volo che va a finire dritta in porta.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

UN doppio sombrero può farlo chiunque, cose del genere solo la pulce 4:19 6:43
Messi è la perfezione tecnica, la gente si renderà conto di questi di questo solo quando si ritirerà.


----------



## mèuris (9 Luglio 2015)

Anch'io voto Ronaldinho. Sapeva fare tutto: calcio (destro e sinistro),con gol sia di fioretto che di sciabola, assist a occhi chiusi, punizioni, gol in acrobazia...tutto. Giocatore totale, con una padronanza della palla incredibile. A livello di dribbling (nel senso stretto della parola), penso che,insieme a Ronaldo, sia da considerarsi il più forte dei post-Garrincha. Messi è straordinario, forse anche più forte, effettuando una valutazione complessiva, ma non ha il bagaglio tecnico sconfinato di Dinho,per come la vedo io. Ronaldinho era un "10" a tutto tondo: lanci lunghi e passaggi nello stretto, gol di potenza e gol di fino(il primo che mi sovviene è quello di punta al Chelsea), punizioni,gol in rovesciata, assist di spalla o di schiena...una meraviglia vederlo giocare. E ha espresso la metà di quello che poteva esprimere, nel senso che a 27-28 anni mentalmente aveva già staccato.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Anch'io voto Ronaldinho. Sapeva fare tutto: calcio (destro e sinistro),con gol sia di fioretto che di sciabola, assist a occhi chiusi, punizioni, gol in acrobazia...tutto. Giocatore totale, con una padronanza della palla incredibile. A livello di dribbling (nel senso stretto della parola), penso che,insieme a Ronaldo, sia da considerarsi il più forte dei post-Garrincha. Messi è straordinario, forse anche più forte, effettuando una valutazione complessiva, ma non ha il bagaglio tecnico sconfinato di Dinho,per come la vedo io. Ronaldinho era un "10" a tutto tondo: lanci lunghi e passaggi nello stretto, gol di potenza e gol di fino(il primo che mi sovviene è quello di punta al Chelsea), punizioni,gol in rovesciata, assist di spalla o di schiena...una meraviglia vederlo giocare. E ha espresso la metà di quello che poteva esprimere, nel senso che a 27-28 anni mentalmente aveva già staccato.



Analisi a dir poco impeccabile come di tua consuetudine. Si può riassumere nel: Ronaldinho era il calcio. Una tecnica così elevata che non si vedrà mai più a quel livello.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

lol Ronaldhinio e Ronaldo meglio di Messi nel dribbling? non si avvicinano nemmeno lontanamente.
Messiha fatto tanti di quei gol saltando tutta la difesa avversaria, che ormai si è perso il conto.


----------



## Sanchez (9 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho.

Peccato sia brasiliano ed abbia, come tutti i suoi connazionali, la data di scadenza vicina ai 28 anni in molti casi

Zidane arrivò in finale della Coppa del Mondo a 36 anni essendo ancora un signor giocatore, per dire


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

ragazzi, comunque giocoliere era Denilson... non Ronaldinho. Dinho faceva cose spettacolari ma mai fini a se stesse. 
Il "no look" era la cosa più naturale che faceva, e forse proprio la più inutile. Ma Ronaldinho non era per niente solo un giocoliere.
Parlano i numeri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho senza dubbio.
> Se andiamo indietro nel tempo ci sono i vari Baggio, Garrincha, Platini, Zidane...
> Non avendo potuto ammirare Platini (che mio padre dice che è il giocatore che più di tutti avrebbe voluto vedere al Milan, più di Maradona, Zidane o Pelè), dico Ronaldinho senza dubbio. Mai visto un errore TECNICO da parte di R10.
> Per me non c'è partita.
> ...



.

Per me con Maradona sarà sempre il giocatore più talentuoso della storia del calcio.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho.
> 
> Peccato sia brasiliano ed abbia, come tutti i suoi connazionali, la data di scadenza vicina ai 28 anni in molti casi
> 
> Zidane arrivò in finale della Coppa del Mondo a 36 anni essendo ancora un signor giocatore, per dire



Già, son contento però che lui e Ronaldo abbiano vinto il mondiale. Comunque vedo che tutti siam d'accordo.
[MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] curioso di sentire il tuo parere, amico


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Anch'io voto Ronaldinho. Sapeva fare tutto: calcio (destro e sinistro),con gol sia di fioretto che di sciabola, assist a occhi chiusi, punizioni, gol in acrobazia...tutto. Giocatore totale, con una padronanza della palla incredibile. A livello di dribbling (nel senso stretto della parola), penso che,insieme a Ronaldo, sia da considerarsi il più forte dei post-Garrincha. Messi è straordinario, forse anche più forte, effettuando una valutazione complessiva, ma non ha il bagaglio tecnico sconfinato di Dinho,per come la vedo io. Ronaldinho era un "10" a tutto tondo: lanci lunghi e passaggi nello stretto, gol di potenza e gol di fino(il primo che mi sovviene è quello di punta al Chelsea), punizioni,gol in rovesciata, assist di spalla o di schiena...una meraviglia vederlo giocare. E ha espresso la metà di quello che poteva esprimere, nel senso che a 27-28 anni mentalmente aveva già staccato.



impeccabile.
IL numero 10 per eccellenza.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Per me con Maradona sarà sempre il giocatore più talentuoso della storia del calcio.



Oddio, Ronaldinho ha messo d'accordo perfino noi! Che plebiscito!


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

per fortuna si legge solo in sto forum Ronaldhinio tecnicamente più forte di Messi.
Per me è semplicemente assurdo. 
Il Gaucho è probabilmente uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati di sempre, per 1-2 buone stagione e senza aver nemmeno inciso chissà che cosa, nelle vittorie delle sue squadre. In nazionale per dire è stato un disastro ben maggiore di Messi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per fortuna si legge solo in sto forum Ronaldhinio tecnicamente più forte di Messi.
> Per me è semplicemente assurdo.
> Il Gaucho è probabilmente uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati di sempre, per 1-2 buone stagione e senza aver nemmeno inciso chissà che cosa, nelle vittorie delle sue squadre. In nazionale per dire è stato un disastro ben maggiore di Messi.



va che Dinho il mondiale l'ha vinto, e da protagonista anche, che sia durato poco siamo d'accordo tutti, che in generale abbia fatto meno di Messi pure.

Ma tecnicamente era più dotato, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> va che Dinho il mondiale l'ha vinto, e da protagonista anche, che sia durato poco siamo d'accordo tutti, che in generale abbia fatto meno di Messi pure.
> 
> Ma tecnicamente era più dotato, senza se e senza ma.



.


----------



## davoreb (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per fortuna si legge solo in sto forum Ronaldhinio tecnicamente più forte di Messi.
> Per me è semplicemente assurdo.
> Il Gaucho è probabilmente uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati di sempre, per 1-2 buone stagione e senza aver nemmeno inciso chissà che cosa, nelle vittorie delle sue squadre. In nazionale per dire è stato un disastro ben maggiore di Messi.



In nazionale Ronaldinho è stato decisivo nella vittoria del Mondiale del Brasile. 

Messi dopo l'ultima Coppa America ha vinto il record "Giocatore più forte e meno decisivo in nazionale". 

Il Barcellona ha incominciato il ciclo vincente con Ronaldinho... è molto più difficile prendere una squadra che non vince e farla vincere, ho sentito interviste di giocatori del Barcellona che hanno detto che ai tempi (prima della Champions del 2006) il fatto di avere in squadra Ronaldinho gli dava sicurezza e li faceva sentire più forti.

Ronaldinho poi dopo il Milan ha vinto una Libertadores con una squadretta.

Detto questo nessuno dice che complessivamente Messi non è più forte di Ronaldinho ma tecnicamente il confronto sta molto in piedi in quanto la dote più grande di Messi sopra Ronaldinho è la continuità non certo la tecnica o l'essere decisivo nei momenti che contano.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> In nazionale Ronaldinho è stato decisivo nella vittoria del Mondiale del Brasile.
> 
> Messi dopo l'ultima Coppa America ha vinto il record "Giocatore più forte e meno decisivo in nazionale".
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> va che Dinho il mondiale l'ha vinto, e da protagonista anche, che sia durato poco siamo d'accordo tutti, che in generale abbia fatto meno di Messi pure.
> 
> Ma tecnicamente era più dotato, senza se e senza ma.



Messi lo ritengo più tecnico di Ronaldinho, con una sensibilità del piede maggiore. Fa cose che Ronaldhinio non era capace nemmeno di immaginare, tipo sgusciare palla al piede tra grovigli di piedi. Poi magari Ronaldinho ha più inventiva e fantasia che in realtà non sarei d'accordo nemmeno su questo, Messi non ha bisogno semplicemente di fare i sombrero, gli elastici o i dobbi passi che è capacissimo di fare. La tecnica è la sensibilità nel tocco di palla, e Messi è senza subbio superiore. 

Ronaldhinio nel mondiale del 2002, è stato una comparsa, buon mondiale nulla di che, i trascinatori furono Rivaldo e Ronaldo.
Per il resto Ronaldhinio è stato un disastro in nazionale.


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già, son contento però che lui e Ronaldo abbiano vinto il mondiale. Comunque vedo che tutti siam d'accordo.
> [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] curioso di sentire il tuo parere, amico



In tempi moderni sicuramente Ronaldinho, dal 2000 a pochi anni fa, tecnicamente è stato un giocatore pazzesco e ogni cosa che faceva era quasi magia (Johnny). Altro che Ganso e giocatoretti vari, ad oggi non c'è nessuno che tecnicamente sia così dominante e allo stesso tempo bello da vedere sul campo, Ronaldo e Messi sono giocatori che dominano ma spesso per il contesto in cui giocano, sono i fenomeni di oggi ma non si avvicinano alla spettacolarità che era vedere Ronaldinho in campo.
Checché se ne dica Ronaldinho era pure un bonaccione, con i tifosi è sempre stato un signore pure quando lo avvicinavano in campo.. peccato che come tutti i brasiliani di livello altissimo abbia deciso di darci su a neanche 28 anni, certo se lo confrontiamo con certa gente che pure da marcia rimarrebbe nel club fino a 40 anni ha fatto una scelta giustissima.
Contento di averlo visto tra noi anche se solo per qualche anno, non alla Juve e nemmeno all'inter, ma al Milan (fosse arrivato 4-5 anni prima...).


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Messi lo ritengo più tecnico di Ronaldinho, con una sensibilità del piede maggiore. Fa cose che Ronaldhinio non era capace nemmeno di immaginare, tipo sgusciare palla al piede tra grovigli di piedi.



mi sono fermato qui, penso che basti, tieniti pure la tua opinione.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In tempi moderni sicuramente Ronaldinho, dal 2000 a pochi anni fa, tecnicamente è stato un giocatore pazzesco e ogni cosa che faceva era quasi magia (Johnny). Altro che Ganso e giocatoretti vari, ad oggi non c'è nessuno che tecnicamente sia così dominante e allo stesso tempo bello da vedere sul campo, Ronaldo e Messi sono giocatori che dominano ma spesso per il contesto in cui giocano, sono i fenomeni di oggi ma non si avvicinano alla spettacolarità che era vedere Ronaldinho in campo.
> Checché se ne dica Ronaldinho era pure un bonaccione, con i tifosi è sempre stato un signore pure quando lo avvicinavano in campo.. peccato che come tutti i brasiliani di livello altissimo abbia deciso di darci su a neanche 28 anni, certo se lo confrontiamo con certa gente che pure da marcia rimarrebbe nel club fino a 40 anni ha fatto una scelta giustissima.
> Contento di averlo visto tra noi anche se solo per qualche anno, non alla Juve e nemmeno all'inter, ma al Milan (fosse arrivato 4-5 anni prima...).



Immaginavo la pensassi così, dopotutto sei per la tecnica e l'eleganza


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> mi sono fermato qui, penso che basti, tieniti pure la tua opinione.



Tra l'altro Dumba, le cose a livello tecnico viste fare a Ronaldinho le ho viste solo nella riproduzione grafica di quel gol di Pelé dove supera tutti a suon di colpi di testa


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> In nazionale Ronaldinho è stato decisivo nella vittoria del Mondiale del Brasile.
> 
> Messi dopo l'ultima Coppa America ha vinto il record "Giocatore più forte e meno decisivo in nazionale".
> 
> ...



nel 2002 Ronaldhinio era uno tra tanti se c'era o non c'era cambiava poco. Se ci piazzavi Messi il brasile vinceva lo stesso. Per il resto un disastro.
Con il Barcelona ha vinto una champions fornendo prestazioni altalenanti. Non ha avuto un impatto nemmeno lontanamente vicino a quello di Messi in qualsiai sua stagione e in finale è stato un fantasma. Non è corretto dire che ha trascinato la sua squadra a vincere la champions, ha fatto qualche grande partita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Dumba, le cose a livello tecnico viste fare a Ronaldinho le ho viste solo nella riproduzione grafica di quel gol di Pelé dove supera tutti a suon di colpi di testa



Si beh Pelè resta (colpevolmente) ingiudicabile fino in fondo, non essendo mai venuto in europa


----------



## mèuris (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per fortuna si legge solo in sto forum Ronaldhinio tecnicamente più forte di Messi.
> Per me è semplicemente assurdo.
> Il Gaucho è probabilmente uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati di sempre, per 1-2 buone stagione e senza aver nemmeno inciso chissà che cosa, nelle vittorie delle sue squadre. In nazionale per dire è stato un disastro ben maggiore di Messi.


Beh,ognuno ha le sue opinioni,ci mancherebbeMa non credo che fuori dal forum la situazione sarebbe molto diversa. Ho parlato varie volte con miei amici,di varie squadre , che pensavano la stessa cosa. Quanto alla carriera, posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che quella di Ronaldinho sia stata più limitata cronologicamente, se si parla di altissimi livelli. Ma lo è stata per altri fattori, sotto altri punti di vista, non certo per questioni di capacità tecniche (argomento di questa discussione). Riguardo ai successi, beh, Dinho ha contribuito-e molto!- a quelli del Barça; nella champions 2005/06 fu sontuoso (e noi lo abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle, mannaggia),se si esclude la finale (per tacere dei titoli nazionali). In nazionale, non è stato affatto disastroso; nel 2002 dette un grande apporto al Brasile,per vincere il mondiale. Forse, fu una delusione nel 2006,in Germania, ma ci sta;anche perché probabilmente era già in calo, con la testa (senza contare che anche tutti gli altri mostri non brillarono).
Quanto alla questione riguardante Messi e il dribbling (di cui parlavi sopra),non per fare il sofista, ma c'è differenza tra saltare l'uomo in generale e dribblare in senso puro. Messi è più uno che salta l'uomo, perché più veloce, sia di gambe che di pensiero, degli avversari, spesso;non vuol dire poi che non sia capace di fare tunnel o anche altro,qualche volta, ma se penso a un dribblatore (dove per "dribblatore",penso ad uno che salta l'uomo con un elastico, una veronica,un doppio passo,ecc) mi vengono in mente altri. Non per sminuirlo, eh, ci mancherebbe, ma giusto per precisare il concetto di "dribbling".


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Beh,ognuno ha le sue opinioni,ci mancherebbeMa non credo che fuori dal forum la situazione sarebbe molto diversa. Ho parlato varie volte con miei amici,anche di squadre diverse, che pensavano la stessa cosa. Quanto alla carriera, posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che quella di Ronaldinho sia stata più limitata cronologicamente, se si parla di altissimi livelli. Ma lo è stata per altri fattori, sotto altri punti di vista, non certo per questioni di capacità tecniche (argomento di questa discussione). Riguardo ai successi, beh, Dinho ha contribuito-e molto!- a quelli del Barça; nella champions 2005/06 fu sontuoso (e noi lo abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle, mannaggia),se si esclude la finale (per tacere dei titoli nazionali). In nazionale, non è stato affatto disastroso; nel 2002 dette un grande apporto al Brasile,per vincere il mondiale. Forse, fu una delusione nel 2006,in Germania, ma ci sta;anche perché probabilmente era già in calo, con la testa (senza contare che anche tutti gli altri mostri non brillarono).
> Quanto alla questione riguardante Messi e il dribbling, non per fare il sofista, ma c'è differenza tra saltare l'uomo in generale e dribblare in senso puro. Messi è più uno che salta l'uomo, perché più veloce, sia di gambe che di pensiero, degli avversari, spesso;non vuol dire poi che non sia capace di fare tunnel o anche altro,qualche volta, ma se penso a un dribblatore (dove per "dribblatore",penso ad uno che salta l'uomo con un elastico, una veronica,un doppio passo,ecc) mi vengono in mente altri. Non per sminuirlo, eh, ci mancherebbe, ma giusto per precisare il concetto di "dribbling".



.


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Immaginavo la pensassi così, dopotutto sei per la tecnica e l'eleganza



Certo, infatti non amo particolarmente la Premiere e il gioco lancia e corri che era molto comune fino a qualche anno fa, ma se non esistesse eleganza nello sport, tecnica, il calcio sarebbe molto monotono, "calcia e corri", per l'appunto.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti non amo particolarmente la Premiere e il gioco lancia e corri che era molto comune fino a qualche anno fa, ma se non esistesse eleganza nello sport, tecnica, il calcio sarebbe molto monotono, "calcia e corri", per l'appunto.



Già e Ronaldinho è appunto il senso di ciò. Tecnica sopra chiunque. Da fermo, senza neanche camminare, lanciava e dribblava da dio nell'ultima annata al Milan


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Beh,ognuno ha le sue opinioni,ci mancherebbeMa non credo che fuori dal forum la situazione sarebbe molto diversa. Ho parlato varie volte con miei amici,anche di squadre diverse, che pensavano la stessa cosa. Quanto alla carriera, posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che quella di Ronaldinho sia stata più limitata cronologicamente, se si parla di altissimi livelli. Ma lo è stata per altri fattori, sotto altri punti di vista, non certo per questioni di capacità tecniche (argomento di questa discussione). Riguardo ai successi, beh, Dinho ha contribuito-e molto!- a quelli del Barça; nella champions 2005/06 fu sontuoso (e noi lo abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle, mannaggia),se si esclude la finale (per tacere dei titoli nazionali). In nazionale, non è stato affatto disastroso; nel 2002 dette un grande apporto al Brasile,per vincere il mondiale. Forse, fu una delusione nel 2006,in Germania, ma ci sta;anche perché probabilmente era già in calo, con la testa (senza contare che anche tutti gli altri mostri non brillarono).
> Quanto alla questione riguardante Messi e il dribbling, non per fare il sofista, ma c'è differenza tra saltare l'uomo in generale e dribblare in senso puro. Messi è più uno che salta l'uomo, perché più veloce, sia di gambe che di pensiero, degli avversari, spesso;non vuol dire poi che non sia capace di fare tunnel o anche altro,qualche volta, ma se penso a un dribblatore (dove per "dribblatore",penso ad uno che salta l'uomo con un elastico, una veronica,un doppio passo,ecc) mi vengono in mente altri. Non per sminuirlo, eh, ci mancherebbe, ma giusto per precisare il concetto di "dribbling".



per me il dribbling è superare l'avversario, con la palla attaccata al piede. 
Messi semplicemente non ha bisogno di quelle cose, ha un controllo perfetto, dribbling preciso al millimetro, primo tocco assurdo. 
La veronica sa farla pure Messi.




Poi come ho scritto, una cosa veramente difficile nel calcio, non è fare la rabona l'elastico o qualche palleggio di tacco che sa fare anche Moscardeli, ma è padroneggiare anche il più semplice dei tocchi ma nel modo più possibile vicino alla perfezione, spostare la palla esattamente nel modo giusto, stopparla esattamente nel posto più utile a proseguire l'azione, ed in questo, Messi ha pochi rivali nella storia del calcio.

Messi non è cmq certamente il giocatore più veloce al mondo, ma nel calcio per quanto veloce, se non hai una tecnica mostruosa cose del genere non le fai mai:






non credo proprio Ronaldhinio sia capace di fare cose del genere...










In termini di sensibilità del pallone, c'è un abisso tra i due, ripeto l'unico che regge in parte il confronto è Maradona.


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già e Ronaldinho è appunto il senso di ciò. Tecnica sopra chiunque. Da fermo, senza neanche camminare, lanciava e dribblava da dio nell'ultima annata al Milan



Questo gol lo rappresenta forse più di qualunque altro


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

@hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Messi lo ritengo più tecnico di Ronaldinho, con una sensibilità del piede maggiore. *Fa cose che Ronaldhinio non era capace nemmeno di immaginare, tipo sgusciare palla al piede tra grovigli di piedi.* Poi magari Ronaldinho ha più inventiva e fantasia che in realtà non sarei d'accordo nemmeno su questo, Messi non ha bisogno semplicemente di fare i sombrero, gli elastici o i dobbi passi che è capacissimo di fare.* La tecnica è la sensibilità nel tocco di palla, e Messi è senza subbio superiore. *
> 
> Ronaldhinio nel mondiale del 2002, è stato una comparsa, buon mondiale nulla di che, i trascinatori furono Rivaldo e Ronaldo.
> Per il resto Ronaldhinio è stato un disastro in nazionale.



Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?????????????????????????????
ma scherziamo?
Ronaldinho tra 4 avversari ti nascondeva il pallone. Altro che sombreri e cappelli da cowboy, Ronaldinho aveva/ha una calamita al piede. Se voleva saltarti ti saltava. STOP.
All'apice della carriera è stato imprendibile per chiunque proprio perché tecnicamente era mostruoso. Nesta al top della carriera non riusciva a marcarlo.
All'apice della carriera Messi l'ha fermato pure Antonini e Nesta 40enne. Questo non vuol dire che sia più scarso l'argentino, anzi nel complesso è nettamente più forte e più decisivo... ma qui si parla di tecnica, e su questo Ronaldinho non ha rivali forse nemmeno oggi a 35 anni e 100 Kg.
Maradona? Formidabile, pazzesco... ma Ronaldinho era più completo. Destro, sinistro, testa, spalla, collo, glutei, stinco, tacco, petto, suola, ginocchio, coscia, panza.... Dinho era una molla, una ca.zzo di scheggia impazzita.
Dal nulla la giocata bella e efficace.

Messi è bravo e forte... ma Ronaldinho, oltre che forte, era un artista, un esteta. La differenza sta qui.

Vai a Barcellona e chiedi alla gente.
Ti dirò di più:
Ronaldinho:Messi=Messi:Neymar.
Il ruolo che ha avuto il Gaucho per Messi è fondamentale. E' un suo figlioccio. Anche per ammissione stessa dell'argentino. senza Dinho non avremmo avuto Messi, o meglio, questo Messi.
E così sarà per O'Ney.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questo gol lo rappresenta forse più di qualunque altro


non si può pensare una cosa del genere... non si può pensare...
lì sul campo, in una frazione di secondo. Ma come cacchio fai?
non si può pensare...
devi essere un matto...
Che Cristo di genio, mamma mia...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?



A dover scegliere tra Ronaldinho e Messi si rischia di far la fine dell'asino di Buridano


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista esclusivamente tecnico, tralasciando tutto il resto, credo Ronaldinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamma mia a 0:15 il duello di tacco tra Sandrone e Dinho sembra una roba da Holly&Benji


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> mah per me tecnicamente Ronaldhinio, abbastanza inferiore a Messi...
> A livello di controllo palla e primo tocco per me non c'è paragone a favore della pulce. In quel fondamentale fatico onestamente a trovargli un giocatore che si avvicina, tolto Maradona.










Torros ha scritto:


> Ronaldhinio era specialista nei numeri da circo, molto spettacolare e tutto quello che volete, ma a livello di fondamentali tecnici è inferiore a Messi in tutto.
> *Nello stretto Messi se lo mangia. Ha un tiro certamente più preciso, capacità negli uno-due a velocità supersoniche che Ronaldhinio non ha mai mostrato.*


Non c'è dubbio ma tu hai domandato di tecnica pura, ti stai confondendo da solo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E vogliamo parlare del palleggio tra GATTUSO, PIRLO E NESTA?!?!?!?! (avessi detto Kuzmanovic, Valdifiori e Ranocchia...) e passaggio di TACCO al compagno?
> E l'assist che fece a Giuly?
> Oggi Caressa viene se vede un "sombrero di tacco" di Suarez. Ma per favore.... D I L E T T A N T I ! ! ! !
> 
> ...


Io ancora non mi capacito di come si alzi quella palla, cioè dai, sembra un fake, perpendicolare al terreno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Beh,ognuno ha le sue opinioni,ci mancherebbeMa non credo che fuori dal forum la situazione sarebbe molto diversa. Ho parlato varie volte con miei amici,di varie squadre , che pensavano la stessa cosa. Quanto alla carriera, posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che quella di Ronaldinho sia stata più limitata cronologicamente, se si parla di altissimi livelli. Ma lo è stata per altri fattori, sotto altri punti di vista, non certo per questioni di capacità tecniche (argomento di questa discussione). Riguardo ai successi, beh, Dinho ha contribuito-e molto!- a quelli del Barça; nella champions 2005/06 fu sontuoso (e noi lo abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle, mannaggia),se si esclude la finale (per tacere dei titoli nazionali). In nazionale, non è stato affatto disastroso; nel 2002 dette un grande apporto al Brasile,per vincere il mondiale. Forse, fu una delusione nel 2006,in Germania, ma ci sta;anche perché probabilmente era già in calo, con la testa (senza contare che anche tutti gli altri mostri non brillarono).
> *Quanto alla questione riguardante Messi e il dribbling (di cui parlavi sopra),non per fare il sofista, ma c'è differenza tra saltare l'uomo in generale e dribblare in senso puro. Messi è più uno che salta l'uomo, perché più veloce, sia di gambe che di pensiero, degli avversari, spesso;non vuol dire poi che non sia capace di fare tunnel o anche altro,qualche volta, ma se penso a un dribblatore (dove per "dribblatore",penso ad uno che salta l'uomo con un elastico, una veronica,un doppio passo,ecc) mi vengono in mente altri. Non per sminuirlo, eh, ci mancherebbe, ma giusto per precisare il concetto di "dribbling".*


Qualcuno prenda un blocco d'avorio e scolpisca queste parole. Sottolineo soprattutto come tu non voglia sminuire Messi, ci mancherebbe altro, però questa è una sfumatura tecnica che se non ragioni a mente libera difficilmente riesci ad accettare e comprendere.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?????????????????????????????
> ma scherziamo?
> Ronaldinho tra 4 avversari ti nascondeva il pallone. Altro che sombreri e cappelli da cowboy, Ronaldinho aveva/ha una calamita al piede. Se voleva saltarti ti saltava. STOP.
> All'apice della carriera è stato imprendibile per chiunque proprio perché tecnicamente era mostruoso. Nesta al top della carriera non riusciva a marcarlo.
> ...



ma assolutamente no, mostrami azioni del livello di quello che ho postato e vediamo.
Messi era lo stesso giocatore che è adesso da quando aveva 5 anni, stesso modo di muoversi, stesso modo di saltare l'uomo, palla sempre attaccata al piede. Ronaldhinio è un giocatore totalmente diverso da Messi, che già a 19 anni mostrava di essere più forte del gaucho, il ruolo del brasiliano è stato assolutamente marginale nella crescita di Messi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2015)

Messi è il giocatore più forte che abbia mai calcato i campi da gioco, non vi è dubbio su questo. Ma se devo dire chi tecnicamente mi ha impressionato di più non posso dire l'argentino. L'argentino è senza dubbio il giocatore col miglior controllo palla, ma è piuttosto monocorde nella sua imprevedibilità. Ha un repertorio meno vasto rispetto alla coppia di brasiliani. Se fossi un allenatore vorrei nella mia squadra sicuramente Messi, su questo non ci piove. Ma se da tifoso dovessi guardare una partita di calcio, preferirei il duo brasiliano in campo piuttosto che la pulce. Questione di gusti. 
In misura minore è come se mi chiedessero: chi preferisci tra Nedved e Rui Costa? Sicuramente il ceco era più forte, ma Rui Costa divertiva di più. Ma ripeto, è un gusto personale, non ci trovo nulla di male a preferire la concretezza alla tecnica pura. Messi resta però un fenomeno diventato tale grazie al laboratorio. Tecnicamente è mostruoso, ma atleticamente mi pare altrettanto innaturale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma a parte il Dio del Barcellona, ti ricordi anche alla canna del gas, al Milan, che mostro che era? Certi lanci lunghi incredibili, da fermo, senza neanche muoversi. Passaggi che non si vedevano dai tempi di Rui. Visione di gioco ma soprattutto tecnica a livelli mai visti. Un mostro. Borriello ringrazia ancora.


Io fui uno di quelli che sostennero la sua cessione, perché a certi livelli non ti puoi permettere di camminare, che poi a certi livelli il Milan non ci sia nemmeno tornato è un'altra storia ma vabbè... in ogni caso, sì, nonostante passeggiasse in campo ti metteva in porta, Borriello e sottolineo Borriello, mica Suarez, segnò 14 goal quell'anno ma quando hai tecnica è così, anche adesso Ronaldinho ti metterebbe in porta, certo, dopo una scatto sarebbe a terra, però ti metterebbe in porta uguale


----------



## prebozzio (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?


Domanda difficilissima... io dico Ronaldinho. Ma so di avere uno spettro molto limitato, i grandi giocatori del passato per esempio non li conosco così bene da poter giudicare. Però Ronaldinho era tecnica allo stato puro.


----------



## diavolo (9 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho,il caso è chiuso.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio ma tu hai domandato di tecnica pura, ti stai confondendo da solo...



nessuna confusione, quelli sono aspetti della tecnica, mica i sombrero e gli inutili elastici.

Io tutte queste seghe per il contro il Chelsea non le ho mai capite, bel gol per carità, ma nulla di irripetibile. 
Sarà perché il gaucho ha giocato nel Milan.







ma non scherziamo proprio, come si può paragonare quel clown di Ronaldhinio, con Messi?
Non c'è paragone, non scherziamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> nessuna confusione, quelli sono aspetti della tecnica, mica i sombrero e gli inutili elastici.
> 
> Io tutte queste seghe per il contro il Chelsea non le ho mai capite, bel gol per carità, ma nulla di irripetibile.
> Sarà perché il gaucho ha giocato nel Milan.
> ...


Io alzo bandiera bianca perché sei de coccio, nessuno vuole dire che Ronaldinho sia più forte di Messi però tu hai domandato di tecnica, ma tant'è... ti dico solo di farti qualche domanda se abbiamo risposto tutti Ronaldinho e non Messi. Magari siamo tutti ignoranti noi e tu sei l'unico esperto, anche questo può essere.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messi è il giocatore più forte che abbia mai calcato i campi da gioco, non vi è dubbio su questo. Ma se devo dire chi tecnicamente mi ha impressionato di più non posso dire l'argentino. L'argentino è senza dubbio il giocatore col miglior controllo palla, ma è piuttosto monocorde nella sua imprevedibilità. Ha un repertorio meno vasto rispetto alla coppia di brasiliani. Se fossi un allenatore vorrei nella mia squadra sicuramente Messi, su questo non ci piove. Ma se da tifoso dovessi guardare una partita di calcio, preferirei il duo brasiliano in campo piuttosto che la pulce. Questione di gusti.
> In misura minore è come se mi chiedessero: chi preferisci tra Nedved e Rui Costa? Sicuramente il ceco era più forte, ma Rui Costa divertiva di più. Ma ripeto, è un gusto personale, non ci trovo nulla di male a preferire la concretezza alla tecnica pura. Messi resta però un fenomeno diventato tale grazie al laboratorio. Tecnicamente è mostruoso, ma atleticamente mi pare altrettanto innaturale...



si ma non sia parla di fantasia e creatività, ma di perfezione tecnica nei fondamentali e qui Messi straccia Ronaldhinio, che sarà anche più creativo, ma questa è un altra storia.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?



Non sono intervenuto perchè bene o male i nomi sono stati fatti (ovviamente riguardo ai calciatori che hanno giocato negli ultimi 20-25 anni), poi ho visto che la discussione si è già trasformata in una corrida. 
E' difficile fare un nome, ma il primo che mi è venuto in mente è Zidane. Ma anche Dinho, Messi, il Ronaldo brasiliano, Baggio...si possono indicare dei nomi, poi stilare una graduatoria è praticamente impossibile.
Se si parla di tecnica pura, anche Totti ha pochi rivali. Raramente gli si vede sbagliare uno stop o un passaggio, sia pure di prima e di lunga gittata....


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non sono intervenuto perchè bene o male i nomi sono stati fatti (ovviamente riguardo ai calciatori che hanno giocato negli ultimi 20-25 anni), poi ho visto che la discussione si è già trasformata in una corrida.
> E' difficile fare un nome, ma il primo che mi è venuto in mente è Zidane. Ma anche Dinho, Messi, il Ronaldo brasiliano, Baggio...si possono indicare dei nomi, poi stilare una graduatoria è praticamente impossibile.
> Se si parla di tecnica pura, anche Totti ha pochi rivali. Raramente gli si vede sbagliare uno stop o un passaggio, sia pure di prima e di lunga gittata....



concordo su Totti e anche su Zidane.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me il dribbling è superare l'avversario, con la palla attaccata al piede.
> Messi semplicemente non ha bisogno di quelle cose, ha un controllo perfetto, dribbling preciso al millimetro, primo tocco assurdo.
> La veronica sa farla pure Messi.
> 
> ...



Ehm....
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/apKRKJbnWo8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## robs91 (9 Luglio 2015)

Io faccio tre nomi:Ronaldo(brasiliano),Ronaldinho ed Henry.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di come si alzi quella palla, cioè dai, sembra un fake, perpendicolare al terreno



Sì, è forse una delle tecniche che più mi ha impressionato; quando metteva il piede sulla palla, premeva e la faceva alzare non si sa come. Ripeto, semplicemente pressandola al suolo. E' impossibile, cioè la palla dovrebbe andare verso il basso, non lievitare.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Domanda difficilissima... io dico Ronaldinho. Ma so di avere uno spettro molto limitato, i grandi giocatori del passato per esempio non li conosco così bene da poter giudicare. Però Ronaldinho era tecnica allo stato puro.



Sì, difatti appena ho letto la domanda mi è venuto in mente lui poiché Dinho = Tecnica. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io alzo bandiera bianca perché sei de coccio, nessuno vuole dire che Ronaldinho sia più forte di Messi però tu hai domandato di tecnica, ma tant'è... ti dico solo di farti qualche domanda se abbiamo risposto tutti Ronaldinho e non Messi. Magari siamo tutti ignoranti noi e tu sei l'unico esperto, anche questo può essere.



.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho,il caso è chiuso.



Quoto, ormai ha stravinto.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di come si alzi quella palla, cioè dai, sembra un fake, perpendicolare al terreno




Era uno stregone...non ci sono altre spiegazioni.
Ricordo un suo gol in rovesciata..ma non una rovesciata normale...si accartocciò su se stesso...sembrava Mr. fantastic dei fantastici 4.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me serve fare una precisazione, il calcio come tutti gli sport è "evoluzione" per cui va da se che chi viene dopo nella storia (parlando sempre di fenomeni) sia superiore nelle doti a chi l'ha preceduto, nel calcio l'evoluzione farà si che un giorno ci sarà qualcuno migliore di CR7 e Messi, è matematico che avverrà, però io ho visto solo 2 giocatori "inventare un modo nuovo di giocare a calcio"
Maradona e Zidane

Maradona ha portato sui campi da calcio cose che prima di lui non si erano mai viste, oserei dire mai neanche immaginate.
Ora, che Messi per dire gli sia superiore mi sta bene, più veloce, più realizzatore (meno leader), ma ragazzi Messi è appunto l'evoluzione di Maradona..nel gioco di Messi non c'è nulla che non sia qualcosa di già visto e aumentato

Zidane infine lo ritengo come *tecnica pura* il più sublime, il suo modo di portare la palla, di portare a spasso camminando 2-3 avversari irridendoli, mai visto nulla di paragonabile su un rettangolo di gioco e dico che il mondiale 2006 più di quello 1998 ha confermato ciò.

Infine Dinho: non voglio sminuire il suo gioco e il suo talento che però non definirei tecnica pura ma più che altro "estro", la sua forza era nel fare giocate spettacolari oltre che efficaci, di inventare quel colpo che non ti aspetti. Di certo è l'unico esponente vero del Joga Bonito però non direi che ha cambiato il modo di giocare perché anche il suo gioco era un mix di quanto portato da Ronaldo (la velocità impressionante delle giocate) e da Maradona (i trick, anche se maradona giocava a livellimolto più rallentati)

Vorrei spendere due righe su Ronaldo, devo dire che è un giocatore che tecnicamente non è il primo della lista ma mi sento di dire che è l'unico giocatore della storia ad aver davvero creato un'era nuova, nel calcio si può parlare a tutti gli effetti di un Prima e di un Dopo Ronaldo


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Era uno stregone...non ci sono altre spiegazioni.
> Ricordo un suo gol in rovesciata..ma non una rovesciata normale...si accartocciò su se stesso...sembrava Mr. fantastic dei fantastici 4.



Ti riferisci a quella su lancio di Xavi?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me serve fare una precisazione, il calcio come tutti gli sport è "evoluzione" per cui va da se che chi viene dopo nella storia (parlando sempre di fenomeni) sia superiore nelle doti a chi l'ha preceduto, nel calcio l'evoluzione farà si che un giorno ci sarà qualcuno migliore di CR7 e Messi, è matematico che avverrà, però io ho visto solo 2 giocatori "inventare un modo nuovo di giocare a calcio"
> Maradona e Zidane
> 
> Maradona ha portato sui campi da calcio cose che prima di lui non si erano mai viste, oserei dire mai neanche immaginate.
> ...



Mi sta anche bene ma per fare quelle giocate l'estro deve essere accompagnato dalla tecnica, dalla sensibilità, altrimenti non riescono.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sta anche bene ma per fare quelle giocate l'estro deve essere accompagnato dalla tecnica, dalla sensibilità, altrimenti non riescono.



Pure tu a dire Ronaldinho? Siamo d'accordo su qualcosa, finalmente???

Comunque oltre now tocca a un altro parere femminile; [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pure tu a dire Ronaldinho? Siamo d'accordo su qualcosa, finalmente???
> 
> Comunque oltre now tocca a un altro parere femminile; [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]



Yep.

Però non mi sono espresso perchè anche prima del 2000 ce ne saranno stati di fenomeni nel controllo palla. Comunque la differenza tra Ronnie e Messi è di un'unghia.


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Era uno stregone...non ci sono altre spiegazioni.
> Ricordo un suo gol in rovesciata..ma non una rovesciata normale...si accartocciò su se stesso...sembrava Mr. fantastic dei fantastici 4.



Non l'ho cercato, forse quello contro il Villareal (vado a memoria)?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2015)

Dinho,senza ombra di dubbio,dietro di lui,anche se non so in che ordine,Ronaldo,Zidane,Rio Costa,Messi e Maradona,anche se è riduttivo escludere gli altri


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sta anche bene ma per fare quelle giocate l'estro deve essere accompagnato dalla tecnica, dalla sensibilità, altrimenti non riescono.



Vero ma spesso Dinho rimediava anche a controlli sporchi con dei trick geniali improvvisati..usava anche il fisico e la corsa per ottenere i sui dribbling e i suoi numeri, ecco perché non parlo di tecnica pura da migliore in assoluto, poi chiaro parliamo sempre di livelli altissimi..ma la tecnica in senso stretto è una cosa diversa..perché sennò allora dovremmo dire che tecnicamente chi fa il freestyler è meglio di un giocatore di serie A (e non sto certo dicendo che dinho fosse solo freestyle, anzi..)


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero ma spesso Dinho rimediava anche a controlli sporchi con dei trick geniali improvvisati..usava anche il fisico e la corsa per ottenere i sui dribbling e i suoi numeri, ecco perché non parlo di tecnica pura da migliore in assoluto, poi chiaro parliamo sempre di livelli altissimi..ma la tecnica in senso stretto è una cosa diversa..perché sennò allora dovremmo dire che tecnicamente chi fa il freestyler è meglio di un giocatore di serie A (e non sto certo dicendo che dinho fosse solo freestyle, anzi..)



Se un freestyler dimostra di saltare l'avversario coi trick anche in partite vere perchè no ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se un freestyler dimostra di saltare l'avversario coi trick anche in partite vere perchè no ?



si ma la tecnica non è solo saltare l'avversario


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci a quella su lancio di Xavi?



Questa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m6mz0-hlFc

Mi sento seriamente imbarazzato a vedere 'ste cose. E' come osservare l'infinito di Leopardi.
[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] secondo me però bisogna dire una cosa: Dinho mix tra quanto portato da Ronaldo e da Maradona? Scusami, ma a me sembra una RIVOLUZIONE. Altro che cacchi...
Ronaldo ha spaccato un'era per un motivo: era il più forte del pianeta in un'era in cui c'erano giocatori fortissimi ma che era rimasta orfana dei Maradona, dei Van Basten, dei Platini... 
Ronaldo ha innalzato il livello. Ronaldo era il calcio assoluto.. ma soprattutto *l'attaccante assoluto*.. 
Quando abbiamo visto (noi fortunati) Ronaldo, abbiamo capito che da quel momento sarebbe cambiato tutto ma non a livello di squadra, ma a livello individuale... A distanza di 10 anni da Maradona era esploso qualcosa di altrettanto pazzesco, di altrettanto FORTE.
Abbiamo capito che il nuovo standard era quello, il "nuovo" era Il Fenomeno. 
Non un punto debole. Una macchina perfetta.
Il Fenomeno, appunto.

Ma Ronaldinho ha avuto la qualità, la capacità, di prendere tutto quello che fino a quel momento si era visto, da Garrincha a Ronaldo, da Best a Platini, da Falcao a Maradona. Non è poco.
Zidane è stato l'erede di "Le Roi", non più forte di lui sicuramente. Magari con più "skill" ma non più forte, e giacché parliamo di tecnica, nemmeno più tecnico.

Ho avuto la fortuna di seguire molto il Barça di Ronaldinho... beh, io non HO MAI VISTO la gente così stupita...così meravigliata...così estasiata. La gente con le mani nei capelli.

Riccardo Trevisani: "Non è possibile...Non si può fare questa cosa, non è umano...non è umano nemmeno pensarlo..perché...perché conta i passi così, perché va in rovesciata...pazzesco."
Riassume tutto quello che penso di Ronaldinho Gaucho.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Messi.Il miglior in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Questa
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m6mz0-hlFc
> 
> Mi sento seriamente imbarazzato a vedere 'ste cose. E' come osservare l'infinito di Leopardi.
> ...



Secondo me Zidane è diverso da Platini ma soprattutto il suo modo di giocare era del tutto nuovo e unico, mi riferisco in particolare al suo tocco di palla..
Dinho è un mix vero, un mix eccezionale ma non una rivoluzione vera e propria e a me personalmente è sempre piaciuto da morire ma non ho provato con lui quel senso di stupore avuto appunto con Ronaldo..cioè il primo Ronaldo era una cosa che tu lo vedevi e pensavi "ma da dove viene?"
Maradona non credo serva nemmeno commentarlo, ha inventato delle giocate che prima non esistevano materialmente
Cioè da notare come a fine anni 80 questo saltava un certo Van Basten:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si ma non sia parla di fantasia e creatività, ma di perfezione tecnica nei fondamentali e qui Messi straccia Ronaldhinio, che sarà anche più creativo, ma questa è un altra storia.


Tu hai domandato di tecnica. Non hai chiesto chi era il più forte in assoluto. La domanda allora a questo punto era equivoca. Che vuol dire nei fondamentali? Pensi che il gol di Ronaldinho sia più facile di quello di Messi? Allora ti prendo il goal di Weah contro il Verona e ti dico che Weah era imparagonabile per tecnica a Ronaldinho secondo il tuo ragionamento. Un gesto tecnico geniale per me fa parte eccome dell'aspetto tecnico di un giocatore. E da questo punto di vista la pulce non è il massimo, sebbene sia il giocatore più forte sul globo.


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2015)

mi impressiona di più un gol del genere che non il pallonetto di Ronaldinho. La sensibilità del tiro di Messi dopo 30 metri di corsa palla al piede, non ha nemmeno il tempo di caricare, tocca appena la palla e vedete che parabola viene fuori. Questa secondo voi cos'è? Al paese mio TECNICA.


----------



## diavolo (9 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Per chi ha voglia di perdere (io direi guadagnare ) 8 minuti io vi posto sto video che mostra abbastanza bene, per chi non l'ha vissuto, cos'era Zidane...
Io non ho mai guardato le partite dei gobbi, ma quando c'era lui non potevi non guardarle perché il rischio era quello di perdersi delle giocate irripetibili..
Se pensiamo al mondiale 2006, quando lui era a fine carriera e umiliò un Dinho allora pallone d'oro (vabbè quella sera in realtà umiliò tuto il Brasile ad essere onesti)..cioè attenzione a giudicare i giocatori solo dai trofei vinti e dai gol fatti..specie se parliamo di tecnica..


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

tutta la Francia umilio quel Brasile, erano semplicemente più forti.
Henry segno è gioco una grande partita, Vieira e Makelele dominarono il centrocampo etc.
Far passare l'idea che Zidane abbia vinto da solo è falso e da gente che si basa su you tube. 

Cmq io ho visto Zidane, sono un suo fan, tecnicamente fortissimo, come tutti i vari Baggio, Ronaldo, Ronaldhinio etc. ma sbagliava molto più di Messi. 
Per non parlare della continuità, sono sempre gli stessi video su Ronaldhinio e co, Messi fa questo ogni settimana.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Guardate quello che fa a 1:24, 3:21 e 4:34. Non che gli altri stop siano facili eh.Ma fa cose assurde! Per me (rispettando il parere di tutti ovviamente) è il calciatore più tecnico del pianeta e della storia. [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] tu apprezzerai sicuramente questo video


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi impressiona di più un gol del genere che non il pallonetto di Ronaldinho. La sensibilità del tiro di Messi dopo 30 metri di corsa palla al piede, non ha nemmeno il tempo di caricare, tocca appena la palla e vedete che parabola viene fuori. Questa secondo voi cos'è? Al paese mio TECNICA.


Scusa questo gol è superiore a quelli di Dinho contro il Real o quello col tiro da fuori traversa-gol (mi piacerebbe capire contro chi era) dopo il quale Rijkaard si alzò dalla panchina per dire: "Mio Dio...mio Dio... cosa ha fatto...mio Dio..."


Comunque abbiamo dimenticato Savicevic. 


In ogni caso quello che mi hanno dato (mi hanno fatto piangere per la commozione...) Ronaldo il Fenomeno e Ronaldinho non me l'ha mai dato nessuno. Sono Baggiofilo, ho amato Boban, ovviamente MVB e Sheva... ma loro sono i due che mi hanno davvero ESTASIATO.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Guardate quello che fa a 1:24, 3:21 e 4:34. Non che gli altri stop siano facili eh.Ma fa cose assurde! Per me (rispettando il parere di tutti ovviamente) è il calciatore più tecnico del pianeta e della storia. [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] tu apprezzerai sicuramente questo video



Messi a differenza dei vari Zidane, Ronaldhinio, Ronaldo e compagni bella, non solo stoppa il pallone a velocità assurde, tanto che molti non riescono per questo ad apprezzarne il gesto, ma più volte gli ho visto fare un primo tocco a seguire che dribbla il diretto avversario. Il primo stop del video, di tacco con il tiro, non ho capito bene come si riuscito a farlo tanto è stato veloce. 

Io ero uno che tempo fa criticava Messi a favore de vari Maradona, Zidane, Pele, Ronaldo e altri, in seguito sono stato illuminato e ho accettato la sua superiorità. E' cosi è il migliore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> tutta la Francia umilio quel Brasile, erano semplicemente più forti.
> Henry segno è gioco una grande partita, Vieira e Makelele dominarono il centrocampo etc.
> *Far passare l'idea che Zidane abbia vinto da solo è falso e da gente che si basa su you tube.
> 
> ...



You Tube?!..no guarda..dire che Zidane era quella Francia è semplicemente aver visto quel mondiale..fai presto se vuoi, basta una ricerca veloce su internet "francia brasile 2006" e leggi un po' di commenti che trovi che descrivono benissimo come giocò Zidane quella sera e quale fu l'impressione che lasciò..
Quella Francia era un disastro, una squadra che 4 anni prima aveva fatto pena e che anche nel 2006 sembrava pronta per uscire ai gironi passati per puro caso..poi si svegliò Zidane e la trascinò letteralmente in finale con 3 partite sontuose..


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Messi a differenza dei vari Zidane, Ronaldhinio, Ronaldo e compagni bella, non solo stoppa il pallone a velocità assurde, tanto che molti non riescono per questo ad apprezzarne il gesto, ma più volte gli ho visto fare un primo tocco a seguire che dribbla il diretto avversario. Il primo stop del video, di tacco con il tiro, non ho capito bene come si riuscito a farlo tanto è stato veloce.
> 
> Io ero uno che tempo fa criticava Messi a favore de vari Maradona, Zidane, Pele, Ronaldo e altri, in seguito sono stato illuminato e ho accettato la sua superiorità. E' cosi è il migliore.



Che sia il migliore nessun dubbio...ma per questo c'è un topic apposta se non erro.
Qui si parla di tecnica... e Messi DI CERTO non è superiore a Ronaldo e nemmeno a Ronaldinho. Ma proprio per niente.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Che sia il migliore nessun dubbio*...ma per questo c'è un topic apposta se non erro.
> *Qui si parla di tecnica... e Messi DI CERTO non è superiore a Ronaldo e nemmeno a Ronaldinho*. Ma proprio per niente.



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi impressiona di più un gol del genere che non il pallonetto di Ronaldinho. La sensibilità del tiro di Messi dopo 30 metri di corsa palla al piede, non ha nemmeno il tempo di caricare, tocca appena la palla e vedete che parabola viene fuori. Questa secondo voi cos'è? Al paese mio TECNICA.



Quei due lasciati lì come birilli sono Nesta e Ringhio:


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Messi a differenza dei vari Zidane, Ronaldhinio, Ronaldo e compagni bella, non solo stoppa il pallone a velocità assurde, tanto che molti non riescono per questo ad apprezzarne il gesto, ma più volte gli ho visto fare un primo tocco a seguire che dribbla il diretto avversario. Il primo stop del video, di tacco con il tiro, non ho capito bene come si riuscito a farlo tanto è stato veloce.
> 
> Io ero uno che tempo fa criticava Messi a favore de vari Maradona, Zidane, Pele, Ronaldo e altri, in seguito sono stato illuminato e ho accettato la sua superiorità. E' cosi è il migliore.



Vero concordo con te.Delle volte dribbla l'avversario col primo tocco.Ma vogliamo parlare anche del gol che fece al Milan al Camp Nou?Quello in cui mise la palla sotto il 7?In pochissimo spazio lui col primo tocco posizionò la palla per il tiro e la mise subito sotto l'incrocio.Un gol pazzesco, da lasciare a bocca aperta.




The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che sia il migliore nessun dubbio...ma per questo c'è un topic apposta se non erro.
> Qui si parla di tecnica... e Messi DI CERTO non è superiore a Ronaldo e nemmeno a Ronaldinho. Ma proprio per niente.



Spacciare questa affermazione per verità assoluta secondo me non è una bella cosa.Per l'amor di Dio due fenomeni i Brasiliani eh, ma Lionel fa sembrare normale e facile ogni cosa che fa e questo lo mette un po' "al buio" 
Ronaldinho secondo me, tecnicamente è molto più forte del Fenomeno.E' l'unico che a mio modo di vedere il calcio si avvicina alla tecnica di Messi.
Ronaldo il Fenomeno era fortissimo, ma non aveva certi tocchi che ha Lionel, poi secondo me teneva la palla anche più lontana rispetto a quanto se la tenga vicina Messi, sinonimo di minor tecnica.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quei due lasciati lì come birilli sono Nesta e Ringhio:



Gol della madonna,nulla da dire....Ma fa uno scatto assurdo e brucia sia Nesta che Ringhio che erano impiantati a terra.Non è di certo il Dribbling della storia eh.Si allunga pure la palla di 5 metri a me non pare che faccia la giocata della vita.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> You Tube?!..no guarda..dire che Zidane era quella Francia è semplicemente aver visto quel mondiale..fai presto se vuoi, basta una ricerca veloce su internet "francia brasile 2006" e leggi un po' di commenti che trovi che descrivono benissimo come giocò Zidane quella sera e quale fu l'impressione che lasciò..
> Quella Francia era un disastro, una squadra che 4 anni prima aveva fatto pena e che anche nel 2006 sembrava pronta per uscire ai gironi passati per puro caso..poi si svegliò Zidane e la trascinò letteralmente in finale con 3 partite sontuose..



Che quella Francia fece fatica a passare il girone non è certamente un merito per Zidane, lui era parte di quella francia e se fece cosi fatica ha i suoi demeriti, perché appunto nei gironi Zidane non fece nulla
Contro il brasile non ha vinto da solo, perché vincere da solo significa fare gol per propria individualità come per esempio James Rodriguez contro l'uruguay, o assist illuminanti, non certo un assist su calcio d'angolo.
Fece i suoi bei dribbling e giochetti, ma tutta la francia domino quel brasile.
Non mi interessano le ricerche su internet, so valutare con i miei occhi, il mondiale di Zidane è stato buono ma non cosi eccezionale come vuole far credere la massa. Gioco una grande partita contro il Brasile, contro il Portogallo non fece chissà quali cose Cr7 gioco meglio di lui, Henry(rigore procurato) e compagni giocarono meglio tra i compagni, contro la Spagna segno un gol a partita finita(90+minuto) ma la partita la vinsero Ribery e Viera. In finale ha la grossa macchia dell'espulsione. Dire che Zidane era quella Francia, significa semplicemente farsi trasportare dal hype e non aver visto le partite con spirito critico. Leggende metropolitane e nulla di più.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero concordo con te.Delle volte dribbla l'avversario col primo tocco.Ma vogliamo parlare anche del gol che fece al Milan al Camp Nou?Quello in cui mise la palla sotto il 7?In pochissimo spazio lui col primo tocco posizionò la palla per il tiro e la mise subito sotto l'incrocio.Un gol pazzesco, da lasciare a bocca aperta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aspetta qui stiamo dicendo cose sbagliate. Messi DEVE tenere la palla vicino, il che è un vantaggio enorme, perché ha le gambe corte ed è una...pulce. Come Maradona e come Baggio e come Zola e come Miccoli e come Hazard e come Del Piero e come tutti i brevilinei da che esiste il gioco del calcio.

Il miglior dribblatore di tutti i tempi è stato George Best...ma qui non l'abbiamo manco nominato tra giocatori tecnici.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Invece per me Ronaldo era un giocatore tecnicamente buono come Ronaldhinio, superiore per quanto mi riguarda nel controllo palla e nel dribbling nello stretto o in velocità. Ronaldhinio l'ho visto sempre come un giocatore molto fumoso. In generale come giocatore Ronaldo sta su un altro piano.


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Aspetta qui stiamo dicendo cose sbagliate. Messi DEVE tenere la palla vicino, il che è un vantaggio enorme, perché ha le gambe corte ed è una...pulce. Come Maradona e come Baggio e come Zola e come Miccoli e come Hazard e come Del Piero e come tutti i brevilinei da che esiste il gioco del calcio.
> 
> Il miglior dribblatore di tutti i tempi è stato George Best...ma qui non l'abbiamo manco nominato tra giocatori tecnici.



concordo con questa cosa. Come ho scritto prima il controllo in velocità non è sinonimo di tecnica. Un qualsiasi brevilineo o giocatore molto rapido lo ha, non significa che sia tecnicamente fortissimo, dipende dalla frequenza di gambe.


tra i più tecnici nell'ultimo ventennio metterei anche Zlatan. 
Cmq meglio chiuderla qui, impossibile stabilire alla fine chi sia il più dotato tecnicamente, non saremo mai concordi, ci sono di mezzo anche le variabili fisiche-atletiche, i riflessi e altre cose.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Aspetta qui stiamo dicendo cose sbagliate. Messi DEVE tenere la palla vicino, il che è un vantaggio enorme, perché ha le gambe corte ed è una...pulce. Come Maradona e come Baggio e come Zola e come Miccoli e come Hazard e come Del Piero e come tutti i brevilinei da che esiste il gioco del calcio.
> 
> Il miglior dribblatore di tutti i tempi è stato George Best...ma qui non l'abbiamo manco nominato tra giocatori tecnici.



Si hai ragione, ma io non mi fermo al solo Dribbling, ma allo stop e al destreggiarsi in spazi stretti, cosi come calciare in una determinata maniera.Chiaramente stiamo facendo un confronto tra mostri sacri a livello tecnico, quindi ci sta che ognuno la pensi a modo suo.Io sono incantato dalle cose che fa Messi, perchè le fa sembrare tutte facili, ma cosi non sono.Questa per me è una dote, ma agli occhi di molti lo fa apparire "più normale" non è un caso che molte persone dicano che Messi è bravo, ma Maradona più divertente da vedere.Io non la penso cosi, ma va bè.

Lancio una piccola provocazione (forse non del tutto) non lo voglio di certo paragonare ai vari Ronaldo,Messi,Zidane,Ronaldinho e compagnia cantante, ma guardando solo il livello tecnico anche Menez è un mostro e non sto scherzando


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Che quella Francia fece fatica a passare il girone non è certamente un merito per Zidane, lui era parte di quella francia e se fece cosi fatica ha i suoi demeriti, perché appunto nei gironi Zidane non fece nulla
> Contro il brasile non ha vinto da solo, perché vincere da solo significa fare gol per propria individualità come per esempio James Rodriguez contro l'uruguay, o assist illuminanti, non certo un assist su calcio d'angolo.
> Fece i suoi bei dribbling e giochetti, ma tutta la francia domino quel brasile.
> Non mi interessano le ricerche su internet, so valutare con i miei occhi, il mondiale di Zidane è stato buono ma non cosi eccezionale come vuole far credere la massa. Gioco una grande partita contro il Brasile, contro il Portogallo non fece chissà quali cose Cr7 gioco meglio di lui, Henry(rigore procurato) e compagni giocarono meglio tra i compagni, contro la Spagna segno un gol a partita finita(90+minuto) ma la partita la vinsero Ribery e Viera. In finale ha la grossa macchia dell'espulsione. Dire che Zidane era quella Francia, significa semplicemente farsi trasportare dal hype e non aver visto le partite con spirito critico. Leggende metropolitane e nulla di più.



è un commento talmente assurdo il tuo che trovo davvero difficile perfino rispondere..mi citi James contro l'Uruguay, cioè un episodio che praticamente nessuno al mondo ricorda e lo reputi più decisivo di una partita che mezzo mondo ha visto e ha giudicato da 9..il calcio ridotto ad episodi, senza tener conto del peso che un giocatore ha, in un gioco di squadra, nel far rendere al meglio anche i suoi compagni..
Guarda a sto punto andrò a ricontrollare perché sembra siano leggende metropolitane anche quelle su Maradona che vinse il mondiale dell'86 praticamente da solo e su Baggio che portò in finale l'Italia nel '94...
Secondo il tuo discorso l'europeo del 2000 lo vinsero Wiltord e Trezeguet..
Sull'espulsione in finale direi che dobbiamo ringraziare il cielo che fu preso da quel raptus perché finché fu in campo la Francia ci dominò abbastanza nettamente..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me ci si fa abbagliare un po' troppo dalle statistiche monstre di Messi...e si dimentica che anni fa i giocatori, soprattutto quelli tecnici, erano tendenzialmente "pigri"...nessuno si sognava di dare il 110% in tutte le partite come fanno Messi e CR7..ma qui parliamo di tecnica "pura" e se devo dirla tutta tecnicamente nello stesso Barca vedo Iniesta un pelino sopra a Messi (a cui ad esempio non ho mai visto fare un lancio di 40-50 metri, ma forse mi dimentico io)

Messi è il numero uno di sempre in tantissime cose, non facciamo come quelli della fifa che lo premiano anche quando non se lo merita...


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci si fa abbagliare un po' troppo dalle statistiche monstre di Messi...e si dimentica che anni fa i giocatori, soprattutto quelli tecnici, erano tendenzialmente "pigri"...nessuno si sognava di dare il 110% in tutte le partite come fanno Messi e CR7..ma qui parliamo di tecnica "pura" e se devo dirla tutta tecnicamente nello stesso Barca vedo Iniesta un pelino sopra a Messi (*a cui ad esempio non ho mai visto fare un lancio di 40-50 metri, ma forse mi dimentico io*)
> 
> Messi è il numero uno di sempre in tantissime cose, non facciamo come quelli della fifa che lo premiano anche quando non se lo merita...



Ma che c'entrano le statistiche?Nessuno le ha tirate in ballo.Si sta parlando di pura tecnica e basta.Non ho citato Menez a caso.
Secondo me non l'hai visto giocare per molto tempo Messi.Io lo seguo da un sacco di anni e anni e di lanci ne fa eccome.
Iniesta è fortissimo tecnicamente, ma non è paragonabile a Messi almeno secondo me :

Comunque....


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci si fa abbagliare un po' troppo dalle statistiche monstre di Messi...e si dimentica che anni fa i giocatori, soprattutto quelli tecnici, erano tendenzialmente "pigri"...nessuno si sognava di dare il 110% in tutte le partite come fanno Messi e CR7..ma qui parliamo di tecnica "pura" e se devo dirla tutta tecnicamente nello stesso Barca vedo Iniesta un pelino sopra a Messi (*a cui ad esempio non ho mai visto fare un lancio di 40-50 metri, ma forse mi dimentico io*)
> 
> Messi è il numero uno di sempre in tantissime cose, non facciamo come quelli della fifa che lo premiano anche quando non se lo merita...


togli il forse


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è un commento talmente assurdo il tuo che trovo davvero difficile perfino rispondere..mi citi James contro l'Uruguay, cioè un episodio che praticamente nessuno al mondo ricorda e lo reputi più decisivo di una partita che mezzo mondo ha visto e ha giudicato da 9..il calcio ridotto ad episodi, senza tener conto del peso che un giocatore ha, in un gioco di squadra, nel far rendere al meglio anche i suoi compagni..
> Guarda a sto punto andrò a ricontrollare perché sembra siano leggende metropolitane anche quelle su Maradona che vinse il mondiale dell'86 praticamente da solo e su Baggio che portò in finale l'Italia nel '94...
> Secondo il tuo discorso l'europeo del 2000 lo vinsero Wiltord e Trezeguet..
> Sull'espulsione in finale direi che dobbiamo ringraziare il cielo che fu preso da quel raptus perché finché fu in campo la Francia ci dominò abbastanza nettamente..



Non centrano gli episodi, Zidane gioco delle buone partite nulla di trascendentale, tolta quella con il Brasile. La grande competizione giocata da Zidane fu euro 2000, dove cmq in finale non fece molto. Nel 2006 fece il suo ma niente di mostruoso, non fu un mondiale migliore di quello di Messi nel 2014, che realmente arrivo fino ai quarti da solo. 
Che Maradona vinse il mondiale da solo nell' 86 infatti è una leggenda metropolitana, non fu il migliore per esempio nella fase a gironi e non fece un finale migliore di quella di Messi, anzi gioco peggio, l'unica differenza è che Burruchaga finalizzo il suo unico grande passaggio in tutta la partita, mentre Higuain e Palacio si mangiarono di tutto, altrimenti Maradona sarebbe stato dato in pasto ai media come Messi. 
Nemmeno Baggio ha portato in finale l'italia da solo, invisibile nella fase a gironi, dove l'italia passo con il ripescaggio, in quelle partite in cui segno, non fece molto altro, se la difesa italiana non avesse retto, Baggio andava a casa. Romario trascino invece, veramente un Brasile piuttosto mediocre alla finale, senza sbagliare il rigore decisivo. 

Se ti fa piacere credere queste cose, continua pure, per me che ho potuto vedere e rivedere quelle partite sono leggende metropolitane.

[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] rispetto le opinioni altrui, altrimenti ti fai un bel periodo al fresco!


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho, non c'è discussione. Se avesse avuto la costanza negli allenamenti e la testa senza il classico calo brasiliano, avremmo potuto dire di aver avuto l'onore che il miglior giocatore di sempre ha indossato la nostra maglia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma non mi interessa l'hype, non penso in gregge come le pecore, James ha giocato un mondiale nettamente migliore di Zidane.
> Non centrano gli episodi, Zidane gioco delle buone partite nulla di trascendentale, tolta quella con il Brasile. La grande competizione giocata da Zidane fu euro 2000, dove cmq in finale non fece molto. Nel 2006 fece il suo ma niente di mostruoso, non fu un mondiale migliore di quello di Messi nel 2014, che realmente arrivo fino ai quarti da solo.
> Che Maradona vinse il mondiale da solo nell' 86 infatti è una leggenda metropolitana, non fu il migliore per esempio nella fase a gironi e non fece un finale migliore di quella di Messi, anzi gioco peggio, l'unica differenza è che Burruchaga finalizzo il suo unico grande passaggio in tutta la partita, mentre Higuain e Palacio si mangiarono di tutto, altrimenti Maradona sarebbe stato dato in pasto ai media come Messi.
> Nemmeno Baggio ha portato in finale l'italia da solo, invisibile nella fase a gironi, dove l'italia passo con il ripescaggio, in quelle partite in cui segno, non fece molto altro, se la difesa italiana non avesse retto, Baggio andava a casa. Romario trascino invece, veramente un Brasile piuttosto mediocre alla finale, senza sbagliare il rigore decisivo.
> ...



Per fortuna non ho 15 anni e neanche 25 e quelle patite le ho viste pure io..
Quella su Baggio è epica: l'italietta di Sacchi che nonostante i molti campioni giocava di melma (idem a euro '96) senza i 5 gol di Baggio in tre partite andava a casa con la Nigeria grazie per altro ad una papera di Maldini..Se in finale non fosse stato infortunato quel mondiale lo avremmo vinto senza alcun dubbio..romario in finale fu annientato da Baresi operato 20 giorni prima e si divorò un gol grande come una casa..
Non si tratta di pensare in gregge..si tratta di stravolgere la realtà.è chiaro che non consideri minimamente quanto pesa la presenza in campo di un leader in una squadra..l'argentina '86 senza Maradona era una squadra che non valeva nulla,zero..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entrano le statistiche?Nessuno le ha tirate in ballo.Si sta parlando di pura tecnica e basta.Non ho citato Menez a caso.
> Secondo me non l'hai visto giocare per molto tempo Messi.Io lo seguo da un sacco di anni e anni e di lanci ne fa eccome.
> Iniesta è fortissimo tecnicamente, ma non è paragonabile a Messi almeno secondo me :
> 
> Comunque....



Ma sono quasi tutti cross o passaggi rasoterra...per lanci intendo roba alla Pirlo..
Il fatto che per ogni giocata esista un video su Messi mi conferma quanto dicevo prima..troppa mass mediaticità oggi..ai tempi di maradona (ma nemmeno di Ronaldo) non esistevano persone che si mettevano a guardare le partite e fare milioni di video con tutte le sue giocate..


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non ho 15 anni e neanche 25 e quelle patite le ho viste pure io..
> Quella su Baggio è epica: l'italietta di Sacchi che nonostante i molti campioni giocava di melma (idem a euro '96) senza i 5 gol di Baggio in tre partite andava a casa con la Nigeria grazie per altro ad una papera di Maldini..Se in finale non fosse stato infortunato quel mondiale lo avremmo vinto senza alcun dubbio..romario in finale fu annientato da Baresi operato 20 giorni prima e si divorò un gol grande come una casa..
> Non si tratta di pensare in gregge..si tratta di stravolgere la realtà.è chiaro che non consideri minimamente quanto pesa la presenza in campo di un leader in una squadra..l'argentina '86 senza Maradona era una squadra che non valeva nulla,zero..



e va beh non valeva nulla, è inutile discutere con queste premesse ridicole.
Un giorno prenderò la briga di far cadere tutti questi castelli, con fatti e non con considerazioni nostalgiche.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sono quasi tutti cross o passaggi rasoterra...per lanci intendo roba alla Pirlo..
> Il fatto che per ogni giocata esista un video su Messi mi conferma quanto dicevo prima..troppa mass mediaticità oggi..ai tempi di maradona (ma nemmeno di Ronaldo) non esistevano persone che si mettevano a guardare le partite e fare milioni di video con tutte le sue giocate..



Perchè scusa fare i lanci da una fascia all'altra di 40 metri ti pare poca roba?Senza contare che sa fare pure i lanci alla Pirlo, ma non è un centrocampista è chiaro che ne faccia di meno e che solo chi lo segue bene sa questa cosa.Cioè se Messi non sa fare i lanci, allora smettiamo di parlare e basta.Perchè si sfora nel ridicolo.
Forse ci sono tanti video perchè è il calciatore più forte del mondo e a mio parere il calciatore più forte della storia no?Succede la stessa cosa in ogni ambito.Per le modelle più belle del mondo, per i piloti di moto e macchine più bravi del pianeta e via dicendo.Se Maradona esistesse ai nostri tempi sarebbe pieno di video.Ai tempi di Maradona e Ronaldo c'era gente che andava allo stadio solo per vederli giocare, gente che pagherebbe oro per aver certe giocate salvate negli hard disk.Poi devi anche capire che la gente si mette a guardare i video delle partite e a metterli insieme per fare views!Molti sono youtuber e pensano a fare soldi 

Messi si è guadagnato ogni cosa che ha ricevuto nella sua vita.Si è guadagnato i 4 palloni d'oro, lo stipendio e i tanti video che ci sono.Quello che fa lui non lo fa nessun altro. Chiaramente questo è solo il mio pensiero, ma sminuirlo a uomo pompato dai media e dai fan è una cosa a dir poco ridicola.

P.S: I tanti video sul tubo li trovi pure su Hazard,Marchisio,Pogba,Fabregas,Benzema etc etc..Gente molto meno forte di Messi.I video non li fanno solo su di lui...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> e va beh non valeva nulla, è inutile discutere con queste premesse ridicole.
> Un giorno prenderò la briga di far cadere tutti questi castelli, con fatti e non con considerazioni nostalgiche.



Scusa ma uno che mi dice che il Mondiale di James del 2014 è superiore a quello di Zidane del 2006 io non so neanche come commentarlo..
Nostalgici?..guarda, da come scrivi deduco che di calcio bene o male ne sai, sennò davvero penserei che hai 14 anni e c'hai la maglietta di Rodriguez..
La colombia ha passato bene un girone ridicolo, probabilmente il più facile del torneo ed è uscita senza infamia ne lode ai quarti contro il peggior brasile mai visto...l'unica vera partita di spessore è stata quella con l'Uruguay..
Non so, vuoi mettere anche che la Champions 2007 non l'ha vinta Kakà per caso? giusto per sfatare un altro mito..


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2015)

Sono arrivato tardi e avete detto tutto voi: Ronaldinho. Punto.
Avete presente Anakin Skywalker,creato dai midi-chlorian stessi per bilanciare la Forza? Ecco,Dinho è l'equivalente calcistico,la manifestazione fisica del Calcio.
Ovviamente Messi è,nel complesso,superiore a chiunque abbia mai messo piede su un campo da calcio,ma il totale dominio che Dinho ha sul pallone non si è mai visto.


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sono quasi tutti cross o passaggi rasoterra...per lanci intendo roba alla Pirlo..
> Il fatto che per ogni giocata esista un video su Messi mi conferma quanto dicevo prima..troppa mass mediaticità oggi..ai tempi di maradona (ma nemmeno di Ronaldo) non esistevano persone che si mettevano a guardare le partite e fare milioni di video con tutte le sue giocate..



non per dire ma volendo non lo potevi nemmeno fare  la mass mediaticità di cui parli è anche la grande fortuna di Maradona e di tutti i giocatori della sua epoca, se sbagliava una partita in molti non ne facevano caso e oggi non se lo ricordano minimamente. Oggi ti fanno la vivisezione su ogni partita giocata, quindi può essere una cosa a vantaggio o svantaggio dei giocatori di questa epoca a seconda dei punti di vista. Per esempio oggi mi tocca leggere che Maradona trascinò l'Argentina ad Italia 90 quando in realtà giocò un torneo a dir poco mediocre eccetto la fiammata col Brasile. Messi l'anno scorso è stato massacrato in Brasile, eccoti la mass mediaticità....

Comunque eccotelo il lancio alla Pirlo:


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa fare i lanci da una fascia all'altra di 40 metri ti pare poca roba?Senza contare che sa fare pure i lanci alla Pirlo, ma non è un centrocampista è chiaro che ne faccia di meno e che solo chi lo segue bene sa questa cosa.Cioè se Messi non sa fare i lanci, allora smettiamo di parlare e basta.Perchè si sfora nel ridicolo.
> Forse ci sono tanti video perchè è il calciatore più forte del mondo e a mio parere il calciatore più forte della storia no?Succede la stessa cosa in ogni ambito.Per le modelle più belle del mondo, per i piloti di moto e macchine più bravi del pianeta e via dicendo.Se Maradona esistesse ai nostri tempi sarebbe pieno di video.Ai tempi di Maradona e Ronaldo c'era gente che andava allo stadio solo per vederli giocare, gente che pagherebbe oro per aver certe giocate salvate negli hard disk.Poi devi anche capire che la gente si mette a guardare i video delle partite e a metterli insieme per fare views!Molti sono youtuber e pensano a fare soldi
> 
> Messi si è guadagnato ogni cosa che ha ricevuto nella sua vita.Si è guadagnato i 4 palloni d'oro, lo stipendio e i tanti video che ci sono.Quello che fa lui non lo fa nessun altro. Chiaramente questo è solo il mio pensiero, ma sminuirlo a uomo pompato dai media e dai fan è una cosa a dir poco ridicola.
> ...



Hai frainteso di brutto il discorso sulla mass mediaticità...oggi ci sono i video di Mastour in rete, mi spiego? non si può paragonare con una volta su questo aspetto..
Qui nessuno sminuisce Messi, è il migliore e nessuno lo nega, ma se parliamo solo di tecnica non lo è..è tecnicamente eccezionale, ma non il migliore..


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai frainteso di brutto il discorso sulla mass mediaticità...oggi ci sono i video di Mastour in rete, mi spiego? non si può paragonare con una volta su questo aspetto..
> Qui nessuno sminuisce Messi, è il migliore e nessuno lo nega, ma se parliamo solo di tecnica non lo è..è tecnicamente eccezionale, ma non il migliore..




Si capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma sulla mediaticità non posso far altro che quotare il precedente messaggio di Snake.Non c'è una sola virgola fuori posto


Snake ha scritto:


> la mass mediaticità di cui parli è anche la grande fortuna di Maradona e di tutti i giocatori della sua epoca, se sbagliava una partita in molti non ne facevano caso e oggi non se lo ricordano minimamente. Oggi ti fanno la vivisezione su ogni partita giocata, quindi può essere una cosa a vantaggio o svantaggio dei giocatori di questa epoca a seconda dei punti di vista. Per esempio oggi mi tocca leggere che Maradona trascinò l'Argentina ad Italia 90 quando in realtà giocò un torneo a dir poco mediocre eccetto la fiammata col Brasile. Messi l'anno scorso è stato massacrato in Brasile, eccoti la mass mediaticità....




Io rispetto il tuo pensiero.Però hai detto delle inesattezze (quella sui lanci lunghi) e te lo abbiamo fatto notare e basta  Tu pensi che altri giocatori tecnicamente siano migliori di Messi?Ok ci sta! Io invece la penso diversamente. Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia e anche il più tecnico.L'unico che si avvicina molto a Leo per me è Ronaldinho!Potrei metterlo quasi sullo stesso livello di Leo


----------



## Torros (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma uno che mi dice che il Mondiale di James del 2014 è superiore a quello di Zidane del 2006 io non so neanche come commentarlo..
> Nostalgici?..guarda, da come scrivi deduco che di calcio bene o male ne sai, sennò davvero penserei che hai 14 anni e c'hai la maglietta di Rodriguez..
> La colombia ha passato bene un girone ridicolo, probabilmente il più facile del torneo ed è uscita senza infamia ne lode ai quarti contro il peggior brasile mai visto...l'unica vera partita di spessore è stata quella con l'Uruguay..
> Non so, vuoi mettere anche che la Champions 2007 non l'ha vinta Kakà per caso? giusto per sfatare un altro mito..



assolutamente non era il girone più facile e cmq Zidane non è certo capitato in un chissà quale girone difficile, figurato con gente come Vieira ed Henry, anzi ancora più grave che Zidane non ha fatto nulla. 
Il brasile affrontato da James e co era diverso da quello affrontato dalla Germania. Nel primo c'erano Thiago Silva e Neymar, nel secondo no. Ma sopratutto senza Thiago anche Luiz, non rende. Zidane dall'altra parte, non è stato trascendentale contro Portogallo e Spagna, non facendo molto eccetto che il rigore e gol ininfluente a partita sul 90+ minuto. 
Invertendo i ruoli Zidane non avrebbe nemmeno passato la fase a gironi con la Colombia. Un conto è fare una grande partita su 7 con gente come Henry, Thuram, Vierira, Ribery e altri campioni, che come nel caso di Zizu, hanno fatto il lavoro al suo posto e un conto è giocatore tutte le partita in modo eccellente(pure contro il Brasile, James fece molto bene), trascinando la tua squadra con 5 gol e 2 assist. 
Nulla da dire su Kakà..


----------



## Dexter (9 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho è il giocatore tecnicamente più forte di sempre semplicemente perchè basti pensare che ha giocato 2/3 della sua carriera da fermo, facendo la differenza. Non conosco un singolo calciatore che corra cosi poco quanto faceva lui nei 90 minuti. Solo con una tecnica fuori dal comune riesci a rendere senza correre. Poi vabè, se dovete aprire un topic per ribadire che Messi è il più forte di tutti...Avete scoperto l'acqua calda. Lo stesso Iniesta non vedo tecnicamente cosa abbia meno di Messi, per me esistono parecchi giocatori _tecnicamente_ migliori dell'argentino.


----------



## davoreb (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> nel 2002 Ronaldhinio era uno tra tanti se c'era o non c'era cambiava poco. Se ci piazzavi Messi il brasile vinceva lo stesso. Per il resto un disastro.
> Con il Barcelona ha vinto una champions fornendo prestazioni altalenanti. Non ha avuto un impatto nemmeno lontanamente vicino a quello di Messi in qualsiai sua stagione e in finale è stato un fantasma. Non è corretto dire che ha trascinato la sua squadra a vincere la champions, ha fatto qualche grande partita.



Ma daiiii..... ma sei serio? La Champions con il Barca? ma te lo ricordi contro il Milan.

Riguardo al mondiale del 2002 chiedigli a Seaman se pensa che Ronaldinho era uno dei tanti.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho, tecnicamente un alieno.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quei due lasciati lì come birilli sono Nesta e Ringhio:


Ringhio mise indietro la gamba, semplicemente perché eravamo già qualificati alla fase successiva  
Per rispondere alla domanda iniziale, anche io voto Ronaldinho. 
Per quanto riguarda estro e tecnica pura lo vedo superiore anche a Messi.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma daiiii..... ma sei serio? La Champions con il Barca? ma te lo ricordi contro il Milan.
> 
> Riguardo al mondiale del 2002 chiedigli a Seaman se pensa che Ronaldinho era uno dei tanti.


Quel gol mi sembrò abbastanza casuale, ad essere onesti.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

Clasie


----------



## Sotiris (9 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Quale reputate il giocatore tecnicamente più dotato nei fondamentali tecnici?
> 
> Per fondamentali intendo:
> -primo tocco
> ...



tutta la vita il Cigno di Utrecht.
Marco Van Basten.
di quelli che ho visto io, e non solo alla televisione.


----------



## Lo Gnu (9 Luglio 2015)

Di quelli che ho visto Zidane.






In vita mia non ho mai visto una cosa del genere, non me la dimenticherò per tutta la mia vita. La perfezione assoluta, una delle migliori performance calcistiche di sempre. Da brividi


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?



Ronaldinho. Potrei anche dire Maradona, perchè D10S è stato il calciatore più forte di sempre e certi suoi colpi restano nella storia, come il coast to coast in finale mondiale e il gol dentro l'area su punizione contro la Juventus, ma il Ronaldinho che ho visto giocare con i miei occhi è stato probabilmente il giocatore più tecnico di sempre, non c'era nulla che non sapesse fare coi piedi, tiro, lanci millimetrici, dribblling, doppio passo... una vera gioia per gli occhi. Ho ancora in mente il lancio per Pato in un Milan-Roma 2-1 dopo essersi liberato di due giocatori : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXMYUiK3fLM al minuto 1:06


----------



## Snake (9 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma daiiii..... ma sei serio? La Champions con il Barca? ma te lo ricordi contro il Milan.
> 
> Riguardo al mondiale del 2002 chiedigli a Seaman se pensa che Ronaldinho era uno dei tanti.



io mi ricordo che all'epoca dopo la fase a gironi in Brasile facevano pressione su Scolari per sbatterlo in panchina, poi ok genialata con l'Inghilterra con la collaborazione di Seaman ma non è che fece proprio sto mondiale super. Il primo motivo per il quale quel Brasile vinse il mondiale fu Ronaldo, il secondo Rivaldo (che forse giocò anche meglio di Ronnie in quel torneo), il terzo fu la solidità di squadra che registrarono con l'ingresso di Kleberson dai quarti in poi.


----------



## Sotiris (9 Luglio 2015)

a parte tutta la carriera, per quanto riguarda Van Basten, e sottolineo Marco Van Basten, basterebbe l'Europeo 88, che ricordo ancora come fosse ieri.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Tecnicamente Ronaldinho era completo e ti dribblava l'avversario in qualunque modo. Messi è capace di dribblare chiunque, ma non nello stile e lo spettacolo con cui lo faceva Dinho.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?



Difficile... direi Messi se non fosse per la questione dell'Argentina che credo si porterà dietro per tutta la carriera...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Clasie



Se parliamo di tecnica pura però è Tielemans.


----------



## numero 3 (9 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi dispiaceri come Milanista è aver avuto al Milan sia Ronaldinho che Baggio (che penso che tutti considerano entrambi almeno nella top 5) che per ragioni diverse hanno fatto male o comunque pochissimo rispetto al loro valore tecnico e sono restati solo un paio d'anni.
> 
> Tra l'altro nessuno dei due ha vestito la 10 al Milan.


Baggio il giocatore più sopravvalutato dell'universo.. dicono fosse una gola profonda dei giornalisti in ogni squadra in cui ha giocato e per questo sempre coccolato dalla stampa..


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Baggio il giocatore più sopravvalutato dell'universo.. dicono fosse una gola profonda dei giornalisti in ogni squadra in cui ha giocato e per questo sempre coccolato dalla stampa..



scavav una buca e buttatici dentro 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owN0W1c90zw

Ergo: come fare gol *CON UN TOCCO.*


----------



## davoreb (9 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Baggio il giocatore più sopravvalutato dell'universo.. dicono fosse una gola profonda dei giornalisti in ogni squadra in cui ha giocato e per questo sempre coccolato dalla stampa..



L'hai mai visto giocare? Partite intere? 

Baggio era una cosa assurda per quanto fosse forte (purtroppo a volte discontinuo anche per problemi fisici).... se fosse stato più fortunato con il Mondiale del 94 parleremo di due giocatori che hanno vinto il mondiale da soli e non uno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non per dire ma volendo non lo potevi nemmeno fare  la mass mediaticità di cui parli è anche la grande fortuna di Maradona e di tutti i giocatori della sua epoca, se sbagliava una partita in molti non ne facevano caso e oggi non se lo ricordano minimamente. Oggi ti fanno la vivisezione su ogni partita giocata, quindi può essere una cosa a vantaggio o svantaggio dei giocatori di questa epoca a seconda dei punti di vista. Per esempio oggi mi tocca leggere che Maradona trascinò l'Argentina ad Italia 90 quando in realtà giocò un torneo a dir poco mediocre eccetto la fiammata col Brasile. Messi l'anno scorso è stato massacrato in Brasile, eccoti la mass mediaticità....
> 
> Comunque eccotelo il lancio alla Pirlo:



Beh anche Messi in Brasile faceva solo piccole fiammate. Ricordo due partite ai gironi vinte per un gol di differenza con solo due uniche giocate di Messi.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Quale reputate il giocatore tecnicamente più dotato nei fondamentali tecnici?
> 
> Per fondamentali intendo:
> -primo tocco
> ...



Io voto Zidane


----------



## pennyhill (10 Luglio 2015)

Totti.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho. Potrei anche dire Maradona, perchè D10S è stato il calciatore più forte di sempre e certi suoi colpi restano nella storia, come il coast to coast in finale mondiale e il gol dentro l'area su punizione contro la Juventus, ma il Ronaldinho che ho visto giocare con i miei occhi è stato probabilmente il giocatore più tecnico di sempre, non c'era nulla che non sapesse fare coi piedi, tiro, lanci millimetrici, dribblling, doppio passo... una vera gioia per gli occhi. Ho ancora in mente il lancio per Pato in un Milan-Roma 2-1 dopo essersi liberato di due giocatori : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXMYUiK3fLM al minuto 1:06





Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente Ronaldinho era completo e ti dribblava l'avversario in qualunque modo. Messi è capace di dribblare chiunque, ma non nello stile e lo spettacolo con cui lo faceva Dinho.



Nel descriverlo si nota quasi la stessa creatività che la sua tecnica aveva in campo. Il bello è che era imprevedibile anche da zombie, ormai alla canna del gas. Come detto, quella tecnica non la rivedremo mai più.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Totti.



Ottima menzione. Difatti nell'era moderna come migliore tecnica italiana credo sia un testa a testa tra lui e Baggio. Del Piero grande giocatore, ma non ai loro livelli.

Comunque si può dire che ormai abbia vinto con ampio margine R80.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma *sulla mediaticità non posso far altro che quotare il precedente messaggio di Snake*.Non c'è una sola virgola fuori posto
> Io rispetto il tuo pensiero.*Però hai detto delle inesattezze (quella sui lanci lunghi) e te lo abbiamo fatto notare e basta * Tu pensi che altri giocatori tecnicamente siano migliori di Messi?Ok ci sta! Io invece la penso diversamente. Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia e anche il più tecnico.L'unico che si avvicina molto a Leo per me è Ronaldinho!Potrei metterlo quasi sullo stesso livello di Leo



Sul discorso della mass mediaticità relativa al fatto che una volta se cannavi 10 partite nessuno diceva nulla mentre ora Messi viene crocifisso (è successo mi pare un anno fa) posso anche concordare anche se va detto che nel calcio non conta tanto quante partite eccezionali fai ma *quali*e stai certo che anche Maradona se floppava certi appuntamenti veniva massacrato (e non sol lui, vedi Baggio post USA '94 o del Piero post mondiale '98 o finale Euro 2000 tanto per citarne due recenti)..

Sui lanci lunghi di Messi ritorno al mio concetto sui video di youtube: se metti insieme un video con immagini relative a tipo 400 partie giocate da Messi ci credo che trovi anche qualche lancio lungo buono in mezzo (nel video ripeto, vedo più che altro cross e passaggi filtranti e non veri lanci), ci mancherebbe!! Il punto è che quanti ne fa?1 a gara? 1 ogni 2-3?..uno vede un video così e pensa che ne fa 10 a partita..

Poi le classifiche a me in generale non piacciono, ognuno ha la sua idea ma noto questa moda diffusa oggi per cui si vuol pretendere che uno sia il migliore in tutto, sempre..non basta che uno sia il migliore nel complesso, ma deve essere anche il più tecnico, il miglior tiratore, il miglior stoppatore, il miglior dribblatore, il miglior goleador sennò non è sufficiente..
Non la vedo così..mi spiace..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Baggio il giocatore più sopravvalutato dell'universo.. dicono fosse una gola profonda dei giornalisti in ogni squadra in cui ha giocato e per questo sempre coccolato dalla stampa..



Baggio è stato uno dei più grandi della storia soprattutto perché non tutti forse lo sanno ma ha giocato *tutta la carriera* con un ginocchio e mezzo (avete presente come è calato Ronnie dopo l'infortunio? Ecco, lui l'infortunio l'ha avuto prima di arrivare alla fiorentina)..se fosse stato sano ci sono buone ragioni per pensare che sarebbe stato ai livelli di Maradona..


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Per tutti quelli che hanno votato Dinho:

Comemorando meu primeiro gol pelo [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] que foi em um grande clássico com assistência do meu parceiro @kaka!! pic.twitter.com/u4PK01udEo — Ronaldinho Gaúcho (@10Ronaldinho)

Neanche a farlo apposta ha commemorato il primo gol al Milan su Twitter!!


----------



## davoreb (10 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Quel gol mi sembrò abbastanza casuale, ad essere onesti.



Il goal su punizione fù anche fortuna, io ricordo guardare quella partita (mi sa che era mattina in Italia) e vedere uno che non conoscevo che faceva quello che voleva in campo.

L'altro goal del Brasile nella partita arriva dopo che Ronaldinho prende palla a centrocampo, porta palla per 30-40 metri saltando un paio di avversari e poi dà la palla a Rivaldo da buttare dentro.

Il brasile ha vinto 2-1 e si puo dire tranquillamente che quella partita l'ha decisa lui con un goal ed un assist pazzesco, uno che decide un quarto di finale non è certo una comparsa come qualcuno dava ad intendere..


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che hanno votato Dinho:
> 
> Comemorando meu primeiro gol pelo [MENTION=1312]ACMilan[/MENTION] que foi em um grande clássico com assistência do meu parceiro @kaka!! pic.twitter.com/u4PK01udEo — Ronaldinho Gaúcho (@10Ronaldinho)
> 
> Neanche a farlo apposta ha commemorato il primo gol al Milan su Twitter!!


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel descriverlo si nota quasi la stessa creatività che la sua tecnica aveva in campo. Il bello è che era imprevedibile anche da zombie, ormai alla canna del gas. Come detto, quella tecnica non la rivedremo mai più.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dai da tifoso della Roma dico che Baggio è il migliore giocatore italiano degli ultimi 25 anni per distacco su tutti gli altri


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Totti.



Secondo me è tecnicamente più forte Del Piero

1)Baggio
2)Del Piero
3)Totti
a seguire Zola, Pirlo ecc...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> @hiei87 @BossKilla7 @tifoso evorutto @Hellscream @Mou @Aragorn [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] voi?



Il cuore mi dice Zidane, il cervello Ronaldinho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Totti.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2015)

Zidane. Un mostro. Era lento ma, al tempo stesso, talmente tecnico da risultare quasi veloce. Il pallone non glielo toglievi manco sparandogli.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Stessa mia reazione ( e io sono tifoso della Roma )


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sul discorso della mass mediaticità relativa al fatto che una volta se cannavi 10 partite nessuno diceva nulla mentre ora Messi viene crocifisso (è successo mi pare un anno fa) posso anche concordare anche se va detto che nel calcio non conta tanto quante partite eccezionali fai ma *quali*e stai certo che anche Maradona se floppava certi appuntamenti veniva massacrato (e non sol lui, vedi Baggio post USA '94 o del Piero post mondiale '98 o finale Euro 2000 tanto per citarne due recenti)..
> 
> Sui lanci lunghi di Messi ritorno al mio concetto sui video di youtube: se metti insieme un video con immagini relative a tipo 400 partie giocate da Messi ci credo che trovi anche qualche lancio lungo buono in mezzo (nel video ripeto, vedo più che altro cross e passaggi filtranti e non veri lanci), ci mancherebbe!! Il punto è che quanti ne fa?1 a gara? 1 ogni 2-3?..uno vede un video così e pensa che ne fa 10 a partita..
> 
> ...



Si ma c'è gente che va in giro a dire che Maradona non toppava mai nessuna partita, cosa non vera.Me lo dice sempre pure mio padre che Diego era molto discontinuo.Messi sbaglia una partita e viene massacrato e definito addirittura giocatore sopravvalutato, vedi la finale in Copa America (partita che non ho visto, quindi non so nemmeno se abbia giocato bene o male) 
Sinceramente io questo "odio" contro Messi non lo concepiscgnuno ha la sua idea come è giusto che sia!Per me e per altri non è solo il più forte di sempre, ma anche quello con più tecnica, che male c'è?Non stiamo mica dicendo che Antonini sia il calciatore più tecnico del pianeta.Comunque Messi i lanci lunghi li sa fare eccome!Ti credo che non ne vedi 10 a partita, lo capisci che lui fa l'esterno d'attacco?Non fa il regista come Pirlo o Xavi.E' normale che non abbia la possibilità di fare sempre questi lanci.
E' come se io ti dicessi "E ma Pirlo sarà anche bravo, ma fa pochissimi gol" che ragionamento è?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zidane. Un mostro. Era lento ma, al tempo stesso, talmente tecnico da risultare quasi veloce. Il pallone non glielo toglievi manco sparandogli.


Zidane è l'unico che mi fa avere dubbi su Ronaldinho, in realtà sono abbastanza convinto sul brasiliano, però secondo me Zizou è quello che gli si avvicina di più per tecnica pura.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2015)

so già che mi prenderò diverse pernacchie ma per me è juan roman riquelme


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si ma c'è gente che va in giro a dire che Maradona non toppava mai nessuna partita, cosa non vera.Me lo dice sempre pure mio padre che Diego era molto discontinuo.Messi sbaglia una partita e viene massacrato e definito addirittura giocatore sopravvalutato, vedi la finale in Copa America (partita che non ho visto, quindi non so nemmeno se abbia giocato bene o male)
> *Sinceramente io questo "odio" contro Messi non lo concepisco*.Ognuno ha la sua idea come è giusto che sia!Per me e per altri non è solo il più forte di sempre, ma anche quello con più tecnica, che male c'è?Non stiamo mica dicendo che Antonini sia il calciatore più tecnico del pianeta.Comunque Messi i lanci lunghi li sa fare eccome!Ti credo che non ne vedi 10 a partita, lo capisci che lui fa l'esterno d'attacco?Non fa il regista come Pirlo o Xavi.E' normale che non abbia la possibilità di fare sempre questi lanci.
> E' come se io ti dicessi "E ma Pirlo sarà anche bravo, ma fa pochissimi gol" che ragionamento è?



Io non odio Messi..ho tifato per lui e goduto tutte le volte che ha stuprato il Real di quel babbeo di Mou e anche in finale dei mondiali tifavo argentina..
Non è che se uno muove mezza critica a Messi o non dice che è il migliore in assoluto in qualsiasi fondamentale è per forza un haters..
Maradona era incostante? Si..alla grande..ma ripeto prima di Messi e CR7 sinceramente erano pochi i giocatori di tecnica che si applicavano 60 partite all'anno al 100%..era quasi normale che uno dotato si rilassasse spesse volte e si limitasse a magari 2-3 giocate magiche a partita..


----------



## Serginho (10 Luglio 2015)

Messi, Ronaldinho, Pelè, Maradona. Uno di questi


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho per me.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zidane. Un mostro. Era lento ma, al tempo stesso, talmente tecnico da risultare quasi veloce. Il pallone non glielo toglievi manco sparandogli.


Vero, lo avevo dimenticato. Sul lato puramente tecnico lui se la gioca con Ronaldinho.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2015)

Sul serio qualcuno ha scritto che allungarsi di più la palla è sintomo di minor tecnica? No perché allora il Kakà pre-pubalgia è nella top 3 dei giocatori di tutti i tempi, va. Aveva la palla incollata al piede, era per quello (oltre che per progressione) che saltava l'avversario quando voleva spostandosi il pallone non appena tentavano di rubarla.

Se si parla di giocatori che hanno rinnovato letteralmente il loro ruolo, allora non si può non menzionare Van Basten! Ci sarà un motivo se ancora oggi si cerca a tutti i costi un erede e l'unico che abbiano mai accostato al cigno è Ibra, per capacità di saper FARE TUTTO pur giocando centravanti.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Premesso che in queste classifiche non mi esprimo mai molto seriamente, ma se mi si chiede:



> -primo tocco
> -controllo nello stretto
> -precisione nei passaggi, in particolare gli 1-2 nello stretto, per intenderci quello che fa il Barca.
> -precisione lancio lungo
> ...



Allora ci sono dei giocatori che devo escludere per principio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Premesso che in queste classifiche non mi esprimo mai molto seriamente, ma se mi si chiede:
> 
> 
> 
> Allora ci sono dei giocatori che devo escludere per principio.


Non che abbia da discutere sulla tecnica di Totti, ci mancherebbe, però mi ha fatto specie vederlo come primo di tutti i tempi 
E su Ronaldinho che mi dici, invece?


----------



## Victorss (12 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho..Pazzesco..lui è ò'essenza del calcio..
Mio personale podio:
1)Ronaldinho
2)Zidane
3)Van Basten


----------



## O Animal (12 Luglio 2015)

17 pagine senza leggere il nome con cui nessuno sbagliava: Hendrik Johannes Cruijff...






www.
dailymotion.com/video/x2hseta_buffa-racconta-johan-cruijff_creation


----------



## Danielsan (12 Luglio 2015)

Cruijff + Buffa  
Hai vinto facile


----------



## hiei87 (12 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Premesso che in queste classifiche non mi esprimo mai molto seriamente, ma se mi si chiede:
> 
> 
> 
> Allora ci sono dei giocatori che devo escludere per principio.



L'ho citato anch'io. Forse non sarà il primo (è impossibile in realtà fare classifiche), ma in quanto a tecnica pura, negli ultimi 20-25 anni, è sicuramente tra i primi. 
Era (in parte è ancora) uno che tentava sempre, quando funzionale, la giocata più difficile. E non sbagliava quasi mai. Aveva una precisione nel calcio e nel controllo più unica che rara.
Non aveva l'estro di Ronaldinho o il dribbling di Messi o l'eleganza di Zidane, ma nei fondamentali che hai indicato se la giocava quantomeno alla pari con loro....


----------



## Riverinho (26 Agosto 2015)

1. Riquelme
2. Ronaldo Inter - mai visto fare a nessuno cose del genere correndo veloce quanto un Martins o un Swuazzo qualsiasi.
3. Ronaldinho


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2015)

Io dico

Ronaldinho, Messi, Maradona... tutti allo stesso livello..


----------



## 13-33 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ronaldinho Zidane Ronaldo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Che ho visto io (dal 1993 in poi):
> 
> 1. Baggio
> 2. Ronaldinho
> ...



Il che lo rende automaticamente il primo


----------



## gheorghehagi (4 Settembre 2015)

il giocatore tecnicamente + forte di sempre o il giocoliere tecnicamente + forte di sempre?

a parte alcuni nomi non vedo nessun giocatore di calcio...


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Settembre 2015)

Garrincha poi tutti gli altri


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Settembre 2015)

Sono indeciso tra Messi,Totti e Ronaldinho. Non voglio fare l'ignavo...è che proprio non so scegliere.
Non c'entra nulla col topic, voglio solo dire che Zidane è stato un grande,ma decisamente sopravvalutato e spinto dal marketing. Totti per me è/è stato superiore, e non è un segreto che Florentino Perez volesse lui fortemente,e solo dopo avesse "ripiegato" su Zidane


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso tra Messi,Totti e Ronaldinho. Non voglio fare l'ignavo...è che proprio non so scegliere.
> Non c'entra nulla col topic, voglio solo dire che Zidane è stato un grande,ma decisamente sopravvalutato e spinto dal marketing. Totti per me è/è stato superiore, e non è un segreto che Florentino Perez volesse lui fortemente,e solo dopo avesse "ripiegato" su Zidane



quindi la pensi come l'avvocato, _più divertente che utile_


----------

